# Jemal's Prisoners



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

The trip through the portal was gut-wrenching and dizzying.  It seemed to last forever, but at the same time you know it was no more than a few seconds.  A moment later you hit a hard stone surface and hear coughing from somewhere nearby... or was that you?  With a shake of your head, you glance around, seeing unfamiliar shapes nearby.

The sky is dark and cloudy, it seems like twilight here.  Ringing you about a hundred feet away are dozens of men and women, all dressed in similar strange clothing and holding strange looking crossbows.  Clearing his throat, an elderly (about 50) human with gray hair steps forwards and speaks.  Through his magic, you are all able to understand him perfectly.

"Welcome to Prison, maggots.  The first thing you should know is that if you step off that stone while we're still here, you will die.  Period."  He waits a moment to see if anyone will test the theory. 
"Ah good, not stupid after all.  You may manage to survive here.. for a  while, at least.  I'm the Warden, Commander Roe, and it is my duty to meet new inmates and tell them the rules... We only have a few, but if you don't follow them, you WILL die.
First, Don't try to tell us your innocent or you don't belong here.  Even If I cared or believed you, there's nothing that can be done.  Your here till you die.
Secondly, you will NEVER attack or dissobey a guard.  If you do, you will be executed.
Thirdly, when we leave here, you will be on your own.  This is a prison, but we're not here to babysit you.  Whether you live or die is up to you.  We've provided you with a weeks worth of food, and after that you'll have to get your own.  How you choose to do that matters not to me.  Some have farmed, some hunt.. some hunt other prisoners.  We've cleared the area for 2 miles to give you a running start from any bandits who may wish to prey on you, and that's the last help you'll get."

The Old man turns to leave, then stops as though he'd forgotten something, though it's obvious to some (Sense motive DC 15) that this is well rehearsed for effect.
"Oh, and by the way, before you start to think that you can kill your fellows that are on that slab with you, take a good look around.  One of the faces you see is your Soul Bond.  If they die, you die.  So any of you that have a desire to stay alive, may wish to keep your fellows alive, too."

The Warden turns around and jumps onto a strange, metalic wagon.   The guards do the same with a half dozen other wagons, and the Metalic devices rise 20' into the air.
"Welcome to Hell on Earth, people.  Enjoy your stay." The Warden shouts down at you as they zoom off to the North (At least, you think it's north...) at extreme speeds, leaving a half dozen sorry-looking inmates on a slab of stone in the middle of nowhere.  Around you is nothing but barren, dusty plains for many miles, though you can see a mountain range to the north (where the guards went), and what looks to be a large collection of buildings far to the southwest.  The north east, east, and south east appears to be forested after a few miles.  The barrenness is broken only by occasional rocks, and strange looking rusted metalic formations.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2007)

Picking himself up from the ground Quill dust himself off and looks around his surroundings in obvious confusion _Funny I've heard that pompous twit Roe give that speech a hundred times before, never thought I'd be on the receiving end of it though. *Boy* am I glad I changed before I got here otherwise I'd of been dead meat._

As the guards depart in their metal wagons Quill speaks softly to no one in particular "But what if I really am innocent. " Looking around somewhat nervously Quills smiles uncertainly at the rest of the inmates.

"Hiii, the names Quill, as in the writing implement.  It looks like we'll be having the pleasure of each others company for the foreseeable future, so I suggest we break the ice a little bit and maybe do some introductions, oh um maybe some team building exercises would help to, um you know cement the bonds of friendship we no doubt have for each other..." 

Pausing in mid-sentence the average looking human male that is Quill takes a closer look at the only skeletal inmate. "Um I don't mean to be rude, but is my eyesight working correctly or are you and undead Lich or something.  

*Not* that I having anything personally against vile rampaging undead who're hell bent on subjugating the world, you see um that's sort of a hobby for me too. Anywho the names Quill nice to meet you all, wait did I say that already" Quill holds out his hand to each in turn and gives a firm handshake and a "How do you do" while maintaining eye contact with any willing recipients.


----------



## Avalon® (May 10, 2007)

Exiting from the portal, Xing'dao Li struggles to maintain his footing but, due to the disorienting effect of the portal, fell on his knees midway through the Old Man's speech. He fumes at his own weakness.

Rising back to his feet, he picks the dust from his robe and notices the manacles and handcuffs still on him. With only a word the chains on his handcuffs shatter and fall to the ground followed soon after by those on his manacles.

In his head, he ponders where on the Great Wheel he is currently in. Sigils begin to manifest themselves and orbit around his head as he does this. He also notices the precense of an undead among their ranks and he wonders what kind he is.

Know: The Planes=17, Know: Religion=23


Lord_Raven88, what language is Quill using while addressing the others?


----------



## Autumn (May 10, 2007)

Celes hits the ground awkwardly upon her expulsion from the portal, her front legs buckling under her so that she skids for a yard or so while her rear hooves scrabble for purchase on the stone. She picks herself up swiftly, even grazed and disoriented as she is, and looks about her with a gaze of pure confusion. The utter unfamiliarity of the place and the people around appalls her. It takes her a moment or two before she registers the fact that somebody is speaking, but once the impact of the words actually reaches her it's all she can do to choke down a scream of fury. 

  First her expulsion from the Order, and now this. None of it makes any sense to her. She hasn't done anything _wrong_. 

 One fist clenches hard around the grip of her sword in its scabbard at her waist, the knuckles whitening as she fights down the urge to draw it. It's so very tempting just to attack, to have the luxury of railing against something rather than having to try to understand what's happening to her. Clearly, looking at the array of weaponry trained upon her, she would stand no chance at all... but that makes the whole course of action seem only marginally less appealing. 

 Fortunately, the guards' departure comes before her self-control cracks, and she breathes a ragged sigh of release as some of the tension escapes her. The hand on her sword slowly relaxes and the arm comes back to her side.

 She wheels around and steps back a few paces, looking up for the first time to take an account of her fellow prisoners. A flame ignites in her emerald eyes as she catches sight of the undead creature and her hand instinctively moves back towards her weapon as she draws herself up. She catches herself short of actually drawing the blade, though, her instinctive reaction immediately buried beneath the weight of her circumstances. This thing, as corrupt as it may be, is not her enemy for now. The words of the warden come back to her: 'one of the faces you see is your Soul Bond. If they die, you die.' It's not a familiar idea, but the words are clear enough. 

 She shudders at the idea that her soul could be bonded to the essence of that abomination. 

 For now, though, its presence will just have to be one more burden to be borne. And after all, with everything that has happened, sharing the company of such a being is hardly the worst of it all. 

_Garrack... what have you done to me?_


OOC: Also waiting to know what language Quill is using before I post any actual interaction.


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

*Yes, whenever you speak, please note which language, everyone*

Xing'dao realizes that wherever this is, it is not a part of the Great Wheel.  It is somehow seperate, and yet it seems strangely familiar.
As for the Undead, After a moment's thought and observation, he mentally corrects Quill's assessment.. not a lich, but a Death Knight.. perhaps worse, in some cases.

Quill recognized the 'crossbows' as Guns, and the 'metallic wagons' as Hovercraft.

Also, the uniforms they were wearing are highly advanced forms of armour, equivalent to Full Plate Mail, but no heavier than a chain shirt.  He also remembers that this week's portal was slated to open in an area known as Southern Europe.


----------



## ethandrew (May 10, 2007)

The warden's speech passes by without registration; the pronouncement by his fellow prisoner seemingly coming from a dream itself. He hardly notes the others, himself merely standing there in a loose silk tunic and silk leggings, tightly clutching his order's symbol: a majestic horse standing atop a green hill. He stares out blankly, his eyes glossed over in a shimmering glaze.

Coming out of his reverie, Eoghan notes his companions: two humanoids like himself, a man and a woman; another humanoid a good three to four hands taller than him with magical glyphs floating around his head; a centaur warrior woman; and some undead abomination.

"What did they do to me?" he mutters to himself in European. "Is this my own personal hell? or worse yet, am I still alive?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2007)

OOC: Oops   Quil was using telepathy to broadcast his thoughts to the group

Looking at the the others Quill telepathically broadcast his jumbled thoughts to the group in a split second 

"While Telepathy is a much simpler and more eloquent mode of communication I understand that some of you may come from less sophisticated societies and thus might find it disturbing. "

"Ah that's not to imply any superiority on my part or naturally any inferiority in your part..."

"Moving on! luckily I'm well traveled throughout the multiverse, so if you introduce yourselves in the common tongue of your land I should be able to understand you.  Then we'll be able to see if we have any language in common."  

"Also while I think of it, while I'm in telepathic communication with you all, I can understand and thoughts you send my way, that's not to say that I can actually probe into your mind and read your deepest darkest secrets or anything, and furthermore just for the record I'd like to assure you that Dalgoth's Thesis on Telepathy in no way _conclusively_ proved that Telepathy is harmful to your brains."

"I mean honestly does he really expect us to believe in some form of invisible energy that causes abnormal growths on one side of the brain. *P-lease*"

"Also the other _cool_ thing about Telepathy is you can transmit not just words, but pictures sounds and even smells. Obviously anything you can think, you can send."


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2007)

"You may call me Mei-Ying." Her language was a complex, flowing one, almost musical in its toneality but nothing at all resembling any European tongue.

Mei-Ying was a tall, stately woman of slim build and exotic features. She was dressed in an opalescent robe of unusual, but fine, make adorned with pastel shades and an odd, wide cloth belt tied in a large bow in the back. It suggests a shapely figure, without quite being clingy or revealing, and the smooth sheen of the material can only be silk. Her head looked bald at first, but a second glance showed that her hair grew from the top and sides of her head only, and was pulled back tightly into a bun against the back of her skull. A pair of long polished ebony sticks were thrust through the bun, crossing each other, to keep it in place. Around her forehead was a magnificent jeweled circlet that included a large green stone, jade or emerald perhaps, centered directly over her forehead, just above her eyeline. Complex earrings dangled from her earlobes. Her fingernails are long and curved, and laquered in brightly colored patterns, with several ornamental rings.

Despite the calm she tried to project, the sorceress could disguise her shock and dismay. It had happened so fast. It had seemed so dreamlike, she'd dared to hope... But no. This was real. After a moment she looked at the one named Quill.

"You know what this place is. I think a more thorough explanation is needed."

(she speaks Asian )


----------



## Autumn (May 10, 2007)

Celes is startled at first by the mode of communication employed by Quill, but soon that initial astonishment gives way to merely the feeling of being washed away on an endless tide of words.

_How can anybody possibly be so very talkative at a time like this?_ she wonders, before her thought train is suddenly derailed as it occurs to her - _wait, did he pick that up? Did I think it at him, or just think it? What about this? What if - ugh._ 

"Celes," the centaur girl cuts in sharply on her own thoughts, stepping forward with a soft clinking of her gleaming armor to briefly take Quill's offered hand. 

 She casts a dismayed glance at the robed woman as she realizes that she doesn't understand a word she's saying. "Do you understand her?" she asks Quill in European, her accent courtly and cultured but tinged with the slight lilt of her Elven mother tongue. "...Or me, for that matter?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "You may call me Mei-Ying." Her language was a complex, flowing one, almost musical in its toneality but nothing at all resembling any European tongue.
> 
> Mei-Ying was a tall, stately woman of slim build and exotic features. She was dressed in an opalescent robe of unusual, but fine, make adorned with pastel shades and an odd, wide cloth belt tied in a large bow in the back. It suggests a shapely figure, without quite being clingy or revealing, and the smooth sheen of the material can only be silk. Her head looked bald at first, but a second glance showed that her hair grew from the top and sides of her head only, and was pulled back tightly into a bun against the back of her skull. A pair of long polished ebony sticks were thrust through the bun, crossing each other, to keep it in place. Around her forehead was a magnificent jeweled circlet that included a large green stone, jade or emerald perhaps, centered directly over her forehead, just above her eyeline. Complex earrings dangled from her earlobes. Her fingernails are long and curved, and laquered in brightly colored patterns, with several ornamental rings.
> 
> ...



Quills quickly telepathically translates Mei-Yings words and sends her message to the others before bowing formally before her in the manner of her people, Quill then address Mei-Ying in impeccable Asian in the dialect spoken by the nobility. 

"Greetings Mei-Ying, your summation is correct in that I have heard of this place in my travels, this world was once called Earth or as I prefer to think of it Terror (from an ancient language native to this world), the natives of this world developed incredible technology said to be able to rival even what the greatest spellcasters are able to do today, before they destroyed themselves and let their world a devastated wreak."

"This world or plane if you prefer is used by many others worlds as a prison plane of sorts, it seems to be naturally cut-off from the all other planes of existence, thus once you arrive it's almost impossible to leave, unless your a guard of course."

"As I've heard it the guards who run this facility have somehow managed to create permanent localised portals to allow them to come and go from this place."

"Other than that the prisoners are pretty much left alone to fend for themselves.  The prisoners are forced by necessity to form small groups and work together. We're all soul-bound to someone in this group, when our soul-bound partner dies thru violence or even old age then we will die also."

"Unless we manage to escape of course, and that can only be done thru the heavily guarded portals that the guards possess."

As Quill is speaking he telepathically sends his words to the rest of the group.

OOC: For ease of communication lets assume that Quill will automatically translate anything said in your native tongues and send it telepathically to the rest of the group.  I'll let you know if Quill decides to make any alterations to what your saying on a case by case basis.


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2007)

Mei-Ying absorbs that, bowing to Quill reflexively as he does to her.

"Then we must know first how to undo these...soul binds," she says, "and second, plan to secure for ourselves whatever method the guards use to leave this place."

She looks impassively at the others, then back at Quill. "Is there a way to tell who we are bound to?" She pauses, and a ghostly smile flickers over her red lips. "Short of dying, of course."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Celes is startled at first by the mode of communication employed by Quill, but soon that initial astonishment gives way to merely the feeling of being washed away on an endless tide of words.
> 
> _How can anybody possibly be so very talkative at a time like this?_ she wonders, before her thought train is suddenly derailed as it occurs to her - _wait, did he pick that up? Did I think it at him, or just think it? What about this? What if - ugh._
> 
> ...



Smiling mischievously at the tall but striking centaur woman, Quills grips her wrist in a warriors embraces then commences speaking to her in flawless common European "Um yes to both of your questions, and I'll try to keep my ah natural loquaciousness to a minimum.  It's indeed a pleasure to meet such a rare beauty as yourself Celes" continuing to hold onto her hand Quills slides his hand down her wrist until he is softly holding on to her hand, sketching a courtly bow he brings her hand up to his soft inviting lips before releasing his grip with obvious regret "A rare beauty indeed, any man should count himself favoured of the gods to have his soul bound to one such as yours"

OOC: Quill translates and sends everything to the others,  apart from his words to Celes.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Mei-Ying absorbs that, bowing to Quill reflexively as he does to her.
> 
> "Then we must know first how to undo these...soul binds," she says, "and second, plan to secure for ourselves whatever method the guards use to leave this place."
> 
> She looks impassively at the others, then back at Quill. "Is there a way to tell who we are bound to?" She pauses, and a ghostly smile flickers over her red lips. "Short of dying, of course."



Turning regretfully away from Celes with a parting smile Quills back to Mei Ying and assumes an attentive posture.

"It certainly wouldn't hurt to look into the possibility of removing the soul-bonds, perhaps some of the locals have devised a way in which to either remove the bonds or in the least discover who we're bound to, other than that I believe the only certain way is to die to discover who're bonded to."

"Regarding using the guards portals to escape, it might be possible but we'd need to secure significant resources to do so, such as a uniting all of the prisoners to attempt to breach one of their compounds"

"Also from my studies I believe I know approximately where we are, I believe that if he head out in this direction, we will find an established settlement of sorts." 

"Eventually!"


----------



## ethandrew (May 11, 2007)

Eoghan reaches up and scratches at his beard with a calloused hand. After a heavy sigh, he runs his hand through his hair and tilts his head down. Combining a slurred method of tying words together and a loose interpretation of proper vowels, Eoghan mutters in European, "This is fitting. This is deserved."

He slowly raises his head and his eyes meet with Quill's.

"M'name is Eoghan. If ya would please, m'head is aching, I need ta rest, and this incessant speech in m'mind is no' helping wi' either o' those. Is there someplace ta sleep 'round 'ere?"

He looks down at his hands, covered in a dull, fading red; the same red that flowed in his brother's veins, in his veins. Turning his hands over repeated, Eoghan can see that the blood has dried in every crack of his hands, under each nail, giving him the look of red mitts. He takes a deep breath, expanding his chest and holding it a few moments before expelling it.

With a wavering voice, he slowly intones, "...someplace ta clean up?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Eoghan reaches up and scratches at his beard with a calloused hand. After a heavy sigh, he runs his hand through his hair and tilts his head down. Combining a slurred method of tying words together and a loose interpretation of proper vowels, Eoghan mutters in European, "This is fitting. This is deserved."
> 
> He slowly raises his head and his eyes meet with Quill's.
> 
> ...



Quills turns away from Mei-Ying and after casting a not so casual glance in the direction of Celes he eventually focuses on the human before him and speaks in unaccented European in a slightly worried tone

"Headaches you say, um do you mind if I ask what part of your brain is currently aching, and ah did you have a head-ache before you arrived here, or only since you went thru the portal.  Um now that you mention it my head is aching a bit too, so it must be a side effect of traveling thru the portal"

"Um regarding a place to rest and clean up, the short answer I believe is no. But some who have a more poetic outlook on life might just as equally say the world is your oyster, albeit an oyster without a decent bathroom"

"Regarding food and shelter, I believe we have to create our own.  Ah shelter that is, not the food.  Because that's obviously the province of the divine the creation of something from nothing." 

"Regarding food I believe that those sacks over there have enough food and water to last a week, for ah those of us who require such things" the last is said while looking meaningfully nodding his head in the direction of the undead skeleton-thing.

"Where was I, oh yes food and shelter. I can create shelter of a sort, which I hear is a requirement on this world. So how about we all move over this way, away from the portal exit and I'll see what I can do about whipping up someplace to lay our heads"

OOC: Assuming that the others agree to follow, then Quill will lookout for a suitable mound of earth, stone or something similar to cast his fabricate spell on to.


----------



## -SIN- (May 11, 2007)

Valak lands with an unceremonious clatter of metal, sliding for some distance before coming to a halt on one knee; His massive hammer, having cut a deep furrow in the earth, clutched tightly in his right hand. Slowly, seemingly without effort he stands to his full height, despite the thick heavy plates of steel that adorn his body. With a flick of his wrist he casually swings his hammer up, catching it just below the colossal head with a firm hand that dislodges the newly aquired chunks reddish soil.

Finally he raises his head, taking in his surroundings. Dark shadowy figures surround the raised dias on which he, and several others, stand. He notes a figure break away from the circle to approach the dias as he surveys those closest to him. Almost immediatly his eyes flare at the sight of a magnificent beast; A sleek, powerful equine body, but with the torso and upper body of that of a human woman. While the creature before him may be strange, it's the blinding aura that surrounds her that puts him on his guard. 

It's then that he see's her flinch slightly, almost imperceivably, which brings his thoughts back to the present. Cocking his head slightly to look past the Centaur, he focuses his malice on the old man while his mind raced over what the man had just said. "You that have a desire to stay alive, may wish to keep your fellows alive, too" was all that Valak had heard...

Slowly he retuns his attention to those nearest him, paying the old man only a glance as he departs on a strange metallic flying vessel. The centaur, an exotic stately looking woman, a neat, well groomed human, a strange humanoid with eyes of sorrow, and another man. It's this man that holds his attention, or rather the small stone that floats absently around his head. "An Illumian?", he thinks to himself. "Why is he here? Did he follow me?". Glancing down at the Illumian's feet, he notes the shattered manicles, "And what cursed devil magic does he posess?"...

Before getting a chance to pursue his thoughts any further a voice cuts in with startling clarity. Quickly his eyes flit from individual to individual in an attempt to see who is speaking, yet everyone present remained motionless, save for the Centaur who scuffed at the floor with one hoof in a sign of impatience, or nervousness, though the glint in her eye told him that it was the former. Valak watched the strange humanoid rant through his introduction, only responding with a low growl at the mention of his undead state.

Quietly Valak stands slightly aloof, watching the interaction between the others. Finally sated that he is under no direct threat he steps forward. "Valak" he states in a deep voice that seems to resonate from within his armour as he indicates himself. Turning to the exotic, silken clad woman, "I agree, we must find away to break the bonds, but first we should move from this place. The warden said they cleared the area for two miles, so I assume the locals will know we are already here. We need to find cover; Either in the trees to the east or the settlement" He points to the southwest. "Let us become more accustomed to this place before we attempt to embark on a mission we know nothing of"...

With the last words he swings his hammer over his shoulder, taking a casual stance, waiting to see what the other's are thinking...


----------



## Autumn (May 11, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Smiling mischievously at the tall but striking centaur woman, Quills grips her wrist in a warriors embraces then commences speaking to her in flawless common European "Um yes to both of your questions, and I'll try to keep my ah natural loquaciousness to a minimum.  It's indeed a pleasure to meet such a rare beauty as yourself Celes" continuing to hold onto her hand Quills slides his hand down her wrist until he is softly holding on to her hand, sketching a courtly bow he brings her hand up to his soft inviting lips before releasing his grip with obvious regret "A rare beauty indeed, any man should count himself favoured of the gods to have his soul bound to one such as yours"
> 
> OOC: Quill translates and sends everything to the others,  apart from his words to Celes.




  Quill's exaggerated courtliness goes quite some way to calming Celes down, reminding her as it does of a more comfortable and familiar time and set of circumstances. She smiles back forthrightly, accepting the flattery graciously and without a hint of embarrassment. "Thank you," she says sincerely, meeting his eyes. "Your gallantry under pressure does credit to your manners... if perhaps not to the ordering of your priorities," she adds with a wry flourish.

 The parry and thrust of courtly flirtation still comes easily. She feels her confidence buoyed a little. 



			
				-SIN- said:
			
		

> Quietly Valak stands slightly aloof, watching the interaction between the others. Finally sated that he is under no direct threat he steps forward. "Valak" he states in a deep voice that seems to resonate from within his armour as he indicates himself. Turning to the exotic, silken clad woman, "I agree, we must find away to break the bonds, but first we should move from this place. The warden said they cleared the area for two miles, so I assume the locals will know we are already here. We need to find cover; Either in the trees to the east or the settlement" He points to the southwest. "Let us become more accustomed to this place before we attempt to embark on a mission we know nothing of"...
> 
> With the last words he swings his hammer over his shoulder, taking a casual stance, waiting to see what the other's are thinking...




 The resonating voice booming out from Valak quickly brings Celes back down to earth as she turns to regard him (it?) with a suspicious and almost hostile gaze.

 By the time he's finished, though, she's been put more or less at ease again. What he has said is only good sense, and to her surprise she finds herself nodding her assent despite her deep-seated distaste for the obviously unnatural being. "We should get to somewhere more secure and defensible. We can rest and take stock once we know we're safe."


----------



## Avalon® (May 11, 2007)

After everyone had made their say, Xing'dao Li gave his first words to them in a thickly cultured European accent. "He is not a lich monsieur Quill, but a death knight. They are the martial equivalent of liches but you seldom find them without a retinue." He then turns his head to position his masked face in front of the undead in question. "I wonder Sir Valak, where is yours?" Then as if remembering something, he turns back to the others. "Forgive my manners. I haven't properly introduced myself. I am Xing'dao Li."

He then surveys those around him. One of them holds the key to his fate. Inwardly he cringes at the thought of being dependent on another. It makes him feel weak inside. But things can't be helped. He must find a way to break these _soulbonds_


----------



## Jemal (May 11, 2007)

Quill knows.. though he's been trying to figure out whether/how to break the information... That the settlement will not actually be inside the city.  Only bandits live in these cities, using them as great Ambush places for the unwary.  The large group of buildings is a leftover product of the original human civilization, not something created by inmates.
The more.. 'civilized' and less violent set up their homes away from such zones.  The nearest settlement would be towards the SouthEast, a ways off into the barren area, nearer the forest.


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2007)

With a curious look at Xing'dao Li, Mei-Ying makes a looping gesture and pronounces a word of power. A moment later she rises from the stone platform, lifted by a transparent disc that glows a soft blue under her feet.

"Lead the way, guide Quill," she says, "and I will follow."


----------



## ethandrew (May 11, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "Headaches you say, um do you mind if I ask what part of your brain is currently aching, and ah did you have a head-ache before you arrived here, or only since you went thru the portal."
> 
> OOC: Assuming that the others agree to follow, then Quill will lookout for a suitable mound of earth, stone or something similar to cast his fabricate spell on to.




"What s'in m'head is m'business, not yours. Since we are all bound t'gether, I feel we should stay t'gether without others interfering, bandits or not. At least for now, maybe it would be best if we isolate ourselves for the time being, until we can get t'know each other's strengths an' weaknesses.

"I guess since it seems our guide knows th' area an' he can build us a shelter, we ought to follow 'im."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2007)

Quills leads the others off in a south easterly direction looking for a suitable place to set up camp.


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

It seems you're not leaving a moment too soon.  A few moments after you begin heading SE, you notice a small cloud of dust with about a dozen figures in it heading towards the portal zone, from the direction of the city.   They are still a long ways away, and you're pretty sure they can't see you, but they're moving fairly quickly, probably on horse back or something.

*Quill knows that there are practically NO horses here, though the bandits tend to ride Dire Wolves, Worgs, and similar beasts*


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

Eoghan looks toward the dust cloud growing larger and larger as it looms closer. He looks at the others and then toward the mountains, where the metal platform whisking that party went. "I doubt this is th' official greeting party. An' it seems our food might be a boon in this barren land. I suggest we move quickly if possible an' cover our tracks. Are there any rivers or streams nearby?"


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2007)

Quill can't think of any sources of water nearby.   He didn't have a chance to 'study' this area, and didn't know at the time that he would be sent here.  He knows, however, that fresh water is one of the few things that are easy to find in this world.  If there's a settlement to the SE, there's probably a source of fresh water somewhere in that direction, too.


----------



## Autumn (May 13, 2007)

Celes grabs the heavy food sacks and slings them over her back as easily as most people would handle a bundle of feather pillows. Having secured them she trots to catch up and then falls into step with the others as they depart.

"Not so easy to move fast _and_ cover our tracks," she murmurs, looking back with concern at the dust-cloud marking the bandits' approach. "I say we just focus on speed for now. Covering our tracks is all very well... but if we delay, they'll be able to see us from the portal in any case. And they won't need to follow any tracks to run us down if that happens. At least if we move fast now we might be able to reach some kind of cover or higher ground by the time they catch us up."

 Judging by the impetuous prance that has come into her step and the gleam in her eyes as she looks back, it seems that Celes isn't seriously expecting to be able to outrun their pursuers. It might also be conjectured that she's not entirely unhappy about that prospect.


----------



## -SIN- (May 13, 2007)

Valak halts to eye the horizon with suspicion. "We should make for the trees. It is the most logical place for us to go", he states matter-of-factly. "The tree's will give us cover, will hide our tracks, and remedy their mounts useless. We can lay in wait, set an ambush...." He looks back to the dustcloud, trying to discern it's speed,  "Maybe have time to build a trap or light fortifications. Even if we run, the tree's will still be our safest bet."....


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2007)

Eyeing the horizon, then the trees, you figure that the dust cloud is about 7 miles off to your Southwest, and the trees are about 5 miles to your East.
You estimate that if they ARE riding Dire Wolves/Worgs, they'll be travelling at a speed of about 50, and Hustling, meaning they'll be at the portal in about 40-45 minutes.  It'll take you slightly longer than that to get to the trees if YOU hustle, but doing so will leave easy-to-follow tracks.  
Also, the riding wolves have no more difficulty navigating a forest than humanoids do. (Or than the centaur would).


----------



## ethandrew (May 13, 2007)

Eoghan looks down at his bare feet and then over at the Centaur woman. He smirks slightly and lets out an exhale of irony. Having never met a half-man half-horse creature before, he figures the advantages to having an intelligent mount are unlimited, but he can see the pride in the warrior woman's face and knows the affrontery he would inflict merely by asking.

"Without a horse an' proper wear for m'feet, I fear I will slowly everyone down. I can still move quickly, but not as fast as th'rest of you, I am sure."


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2007)

Still standing atop her little glowing disc, which hovers about a foot off the ground and can move as fast as a fast person while leaving no tracks, Mei-Ying glances at Eoghan and notes his feet.

"Guide Quill," she says, "Tell him I can provide him with a disc like mine, if he wishes."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 13, 2007)

After passing on Mei Ying's message to Eoghan Quill addresses everyone telepathically "I agree with what the majority of your suggestions. Lets make haste for the trees then we can plan our defense.  I'll go ahead of you and see what I can do in the way of whipping up some fortifications."

Spitting out the arcane words to a spell Quill grabs a hold of the magic as it begins to take effect and subtly twists it to serve his purposes.

Quills form begins to change before your eyes, gone are the roguish good looks of an elegantly dresses human male , and in his place stands a winged elf of extraordinary beauty.  Flexing out his bird-like wings he takes to the air with a flex of his legs and powerful strokes of his white wings.

OOC: Quill cast Extended Alter Self  and assumes the form of a winged elf and then flies with all possible haste towards the tree line. 

Also if Quill is around feel free to assume that he automatically will pass on any message you want.


----------



## -SIN- (May 14, 2007)

Following the transfomation of quill, Valak stands to watch where he is flying to. "We must make haste. Let them come. We shall be ready for them". Gripping his hammer tightly to his body, Valak sets a hard pace toward the line of trees...

OOC: I meant the tree's should hinder the advantage of being mounted - namely charging.


----------



## Avalon® (May 14, 2007)

While the others begin to make plans about how to deal with their enemies, Xing'dao calmly pulls out a handkerchief from his robes and then proceeds to pull out several items and don them on his person. Afterwards, he mutters a chant to fortify himself and make his blows strike harder. When all this is done, he addresses the others in European and then in Asian."Very well then. Shall we prepare a welcoming party for our guests?"

OOC: Xing'dao Li is now fully equiped and has cast a persistent Divine Power.


----------



## ethandrew (May 14, 2007)

Eoghan looks over at Mei-Ying's floating disc and then up at her person. He smiles and inclines his head downward. "Thank you." He accepts this unknown magic out of necessity, though it is clear Eoghan would much rather have the power of a mount under him.

Once Mei-Ying provides him with his transport, he proceeds to navigate it as best as possible following Quill's sudden transformation. It has been a while since he has seen such tricks, but knows of the advantages and usefullness having such on his side can bestow.


----------



## Autumn (May 14, 2007)

Luckily for Eoghan, Mei-Ying's suggestion comes before Celes can realise that Eoghan was actually suggesting that he _ride_ her. It was always a sore point with her that her Order would never allow her to take part in jousting tourneys and that whenever the other initiates were practicing riding or mounted combat she was left alone in the gymnasium to train as best she could on her own. She came to terms eventually with the rift of physiology that separated her from the other Knights and their trusty steeds - but having made her peace with that doesn't mean that she's about to offer herself up as a steed herself. 

 She nods her approval to the solution that is found, and sets off at a steady canter after Valak. The gleaming golden barding that protects her flanks and the matching breastplate she wears is in truth still rather cumbersome, and her speed is that of a heavy warhorse rather than a light charger. The armor was a recent gift from one of her instructors prior to the upsets within the Order, a kindly man who had been one of her father's dearest friends. He had assured her that in time and with training she would get used to it, as she had already become used to moving in chainmail. As of yet, though, it still slows her down considerably. Even so she keeps up easily with her bipedal companions.


----------



## ethandrew (May 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I don't think Eoghan ever explicitly stated his desire to ride Celes. I think he just gave a few longing looks her way   [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Eoghan, just so you have some idea of how this works...your disc will basically follow Mei-Ying at a distance of no greater than 30'. You don't have control over it's movements, though Mei-Ying can manuever it as with a Fly speed of 20 by concentrating. It's altitude is about a foot off the ground, though it can raise or lower to make up for terrain when needed. As far as he can see, he's standing on a circular blue glow that doesn't appear to have any substance or texture. He can stamp on it, but it make no noise. His foot just stops when it hits the surface, with no sensation of impact. Nor does it seem to affect the disc's movement.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Just out of curiosity, what spell is this?[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (May 16, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Has anyone seen Jemal? It's been 2 days.[/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (May 16, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Has anyone seen Jemal? It's been 2 days.[/sblock]




[sblock]Nope! Why does this always happen to the good games?....[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 16, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]He said earlier on some other thread that he's not going to be able to get on as often as usual for the next week or two. I assume that period has already started. I wouldn't worry. In the meantime, I assume we could do some interesting character interactions.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Just out of curiosity, what spell is this?[/sblock]




Greater Floating Disc, from Spell Compendium


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Jemal is here, just not completely.  I'm way behind on reading threads and have given up on everything I'm not DMing until I get back to normal net access (Sometime Sunday or Monday).  Luckily for you, I've got enough time to address a couple things here though.

First, Shayuri - So how fast can you make the 2 disks travel when concentrating on both?  Keep in mind my previous statement was assuming everyone was hustling with a min. move of 30 (meaning moving 60/round).  If the disks move 20, then even 2/round slows the party to 40', meaning you'd be just over halfway to the trees.  

Also, the 2 glowing disks and the flying elf may make them notice you earlier and alter course, increasing the chance of them catching up.

LR - How far ahead is Quill heading, and then what's he doing?

The rest of you - Keep up the good RPing, I'll do an update soon as I can.

Also, any OOC comments that aren't directly related to in-game actions I'd prefer if you used the OOC thread or posted them as an aside with an actual IC post, so that we don't get stretches where there's 4-10 posts that are just sblocks.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 21, 2007)

Standing on this awkward disc, Eoghan looks over his shoulder at the growing dust cloud, "I would rather no' find out what type o' greeting party this planet 'as in store for us. Let us get moving quickly."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]
> Jemal is here, just not completely.  I'm way behind on reading threads and have given up on everything I'm not DMing until I get back to normal net access (Sometime Sunday or Monday).  Luckily for you, I've got enough time to address a couple things here though.
> 
> First, Shayuri - So how fast can you make the 2 disks travel when concentrating on both?  Keep in mind my previous statement was assuming everyone was hustling with a min. move of 30 (meaning moving 60/round).  If the disks move 20, then even 2/round slows the party to 40', meaning you'd be just over halfway to the trees.
> ...



[sblock]Quill is flying with all possible speed towards the tree-line, when he gets there he is going to cast Fabricate amongst the trees to create an area encircled by a wooden palisade.
The fort will have a single entrance 5' x 8' entrance (aka hole in the wall)

I'm assuming that this can be done, as the spell description mentions turning trees into a bridge, so why not trees into a fort.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 22, 2007)

The group moves as quickly as they can, the now-winged Quill heading off ahead a ways to set up a 'fort'.

Within a few moments, it is obvious that your own dust trail has been spotted.  The dust cloud is no longer heading for the circle, but is now on an intercept course.  This cuts down your time before they catch you significantly.  You'll be lucky to reach the treeline..  Noticing this as he flies, Quill kicks into top speed and begins construction of a fort (I'm gonna ask for either an applicable knowledge or Craft check to make a defendable fort.  The better the check, the better the result).


----------



## Autumn (May 22, 2007)

"It seems we've been spotted," Celes says with a nod towards the pursuers and their new trajectory. Her tone is neutral, but her eyes blaze and a small smile has come to her lips. In truth she's really very glad that all her recent adversity has finally manifested in the form of something she can oppose with force of arms. After so many fortunes that have afflicted her in ways she was unable to prevent or even understand, it's extremely comforting to have a tangible threat to vanquish. 

"Well, let them come!" she proclaims with a defiant grin. "We may still make the cover of the trees. But in either case, they won't find us easy pickings."


 OOC: That's in European - consider that Celes's 'default' language.


----------



## ethandrew (May 22, 2007)

Eoghan smiles at the warrior's zeal, feeling that burning desire for combat as well. However, finding himself atop this disc, adorned with naught but his sleepwear, he feels less than prepared for hand to hand combat. Judging that the distance needed to cover is less than ideal, he looks at his bare feet and considers. Addressing the dainty woman who conjured this riding disc for him, he speaks quickly in European, "I am going to get off this now an' run for it. If you would like, I can carry you. We can move much faster this way." 

When she stares back at him blankly, he shrugs and looks at the warrior woman. "I want t' fight them too if fightin's what they want, but let us move an' move fast. We should take the lady, her floater is slow." He steps off the floating disc and digs his toes into the ground before turning to the quaint woman and offering his hand to her.

[sblock=Actions]Eoghan will hop off and traverse the distance on his bare feet. If the lady oblidges, he will gladly carry her in his arms.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (May 22, 2007)

At Eoghan's gesture of chivalry, Celes immediately feels a pang of shame that she hadn't made the offer first. She could hardly let the poor man toil on in bare feet, carrying a lady at the same time no less... and yet what he said made sense, the magical discs were too slow. 

 It's curious how much difference a simple change of approach can make. Celes would have been aghast if Eoghan had suggested riding her. She is nobody's steed. Yet as it has now actually suggested itself to her - in terms not of 'riding' but of 'carrying' - it seems to be mere common decency to offer her services. 

"Please," she says, trotting up alongside Eoghan with a gracious smile, "allow me. I can easily take the both of you on my back. It'll be much easier to make ground that way - until we can find you some decent boots, at the least."


----------



## ethandrew (May 22, 2007)

A guilty smile cracked Eoghan's lips and he wonders if the man named Quill had betrayed his thoughts. Considering his options, he offers to help the lady onto Celes' back. If she oblidges, he will make sure she has a secure enough hold before moving on for himself. "I truly appreciate your offer, my lady, but despite my previous gripes, I will be fine without any proper boots. When the need arises, I can be fairly quick on my feet." He flashes her smile behind his full beard and runs off toward the trees not a moment later.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 22, 2007)

[sblock=Craft Check]Craft (Carpentry) +10 [/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (May 22, 2007)

Valak strides on, his heavy plate jarring with each unfaultering step, his bright banner flapping wildly against the onrushing wind. Hearing the centaur woman he cocks his head to listen, trying to discern what is being said, but since the departure of the shape-shifer, Quill, he has been unable to understand even the smallest of exchanges between his motley companions. 

Turning his attention back to the skyline, Valak searches for the distant speck that is Quill. Upon spotting him, he picks up the pace once more, throwing a poisonous look over his shoulder to the others while they reorganise themselves...

OOC:As undead I have no CON. Does this allow me to run/sprint for indefinate lengths of time? I.E - can I move double speed to reach the trees faster?


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2007)

(OOC - Sorry for lateness...just got home. The discs are just a foot above the ground, so they aren't significantly higher than, say, Celes... The glow is tiny...maybe a candlelight equivalent, but spread over a three foot radius disc. I can't imagine it would stand out much at a distance. Speed is 20', double moving for 40'. Normally Mei could only move one per turn concentrating, but she has a feat that lets her Concentrate as a move action by making a Concentration check. Taking 10 on this check lets her succeed. During combat, it might be trickier, of course. )

It takes a moment for Mei-Ying to realize what Eoghan wants, but just a moment. The horse-woman seems compliant, and she mounts the horse-back with ease, using her disc to levitate up, then simply settles onto Celes' back from there.

To Celes she bobs her head in a bow and thanks her...though her words are gabble, the gratitude behind them is easily readable.


----------



## Jemal (May 22, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Well it wasn't really the glowing disks they noticed, but the fact that there ARE a small group of you travelling on the barren plains now.  It was only a matter of time.  Plus, light sources here seem to be a lot more visible in the dimness, so that _may_ have been a factor.  BTW, welcome back Shayuri.[/sblock]

Mei-ying gracefully glides onto Celes back at which point the Centaur lady turns and takes off.  Valak, unconcerned with fatigue, could easily outdistance them over long distances if he wished too, and is a ways ahead of them allready, due to their having to stop to reorganize.  Eoghan takes off running after them, bringing up the rear of the group.

After a few minutes, Eoghan is getting tired, and as he glances over his shoulder to see how much they've gained, he stubs his toe on something hard and hits the dirt full-tilt(3 subdual damage).  It takes him a few seconds to regain his breath, at which point he realizes that his foot is throbbing.  Glancing down, he sees a trickle of blood running from his wounded foot to seep towards a black, metalic object sticking partially out of the ground.  From any further away, it would have appeared to be a rock.  As he watches in amazement, the blood begins swirling around the object, seeming to melt the ground away from it, revealing a pitch black gauntlet.  Digging at it, he uncovers a second.  As he grabs it, he cuts his hand on one of the spikes (1 damage).  The gauntlet seems to soak up the blood, none of it staying on the black surface.  

Eoghan sits for a moment, mesmerized by this strange pair of spiked gauntlets he has uncovered.

It takes that same moment before anyone realizes that Eoghan isn't right behind them anymore, and by the time Mei looks back, her and Celes are a few hundred feet away.


----------



## ethandrew (May 22, 2007)

For a moment the pain seems to dissipate, replaced by a keen curiosity. Exhaustion leaves his body as he sits, staring at his discovery. He raises his hand over one of the gauntlets and allows a drop of blood to fall on top of it. Eoghan is transfixed as the blood melts away into the metal, leaving the blackened surface with a smooth sheen.

"What new sorcery is this?"

He tilts his head to the side as he slides one hand into his discovery. The spiked menace molds around his contours, fitting Eoghan as if it were made specifically for him. He slides the other on and looks down at his fists. "Amazing. These fit better than m' own pair. Absolutely amazing."

A soft vibration through the earth breaks him from his reverie, and Eoghan is snapped back into his current dillema. He pushes himself up off the ground, his gauntlets shouldering all the weight. As he stands to his full height, he looks to the growing column of riders and is washed over by a sense of excitement. A sinister grin cracks his lips and he slowly turns to continue his run back to the trees.


----------



## Avalon® (May 23, 2007)

Even as Mei-ying, Celes, and Eoghan stop to consolidate themselves, Xing'dao Li walk ahead. He easily keeps stride with the death knight, Valak. "Tell me death knight, why are you here? What did you do to end up here?"

Noticing the dust cloud getting nearer, Xing'dao Li comments. "Those fools will be the death of us. We still do not know who our soul-bond partner is. If they dally any longer, they will surely be cut down."

Turning to Valak, he says: "We must help them for our own selves. If they die, there is a chance that we will as well. We must make haste death knight."


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2007)

Unsure of the protocol, Mei-Ying gently pats Celes' shoulder and points back at Eoghan.

"He has fallen behind," she slowly explains...the slowness not making her words any more intelligible to the centaur, of course.


----------



## -SIN- (May 23, 2007)

Hearing Xing'dao Li's voice does nothing to slow Valak, pretending not to have even heard the first two questions. The Illumian's next words were ones he could not ignore. Grudgingly, Valak turns to look down upon Xing'dao Li, his fiery gaze boring into Illumians, hating the fact that he was right. "You are right. Let us go now" he says simply, before once again setting off, this time at a slower pace.

OOC:[sblock]Valak will basically let the rest of the party catch up, but he will still keep moving toward the trees. If you could let me know when the enemy are within 600' of ME please Jemal. [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 24, 2007)

Witnessing the shrinking distance between him and the greeting party, Eoghan clues in his little respite might not allow him to reach the treeline before they catch up to him. The dainty lady, absurdly tall man, and the undead creature have all spotted Eoghan and he knows he cannot allow his lack of concentration to be the downfall of the rest of the group. Forgetting the pain in his feet, his hand from the gauntlet, and his shoulder from his hard fall, he puts his bearded chin against his well-muscled hair-covered chest and runs with all the strength left in his body.

Rocks poke and slice into his feet as he covers as much distance as possible. His muscles, joints and tendons ache with the unusual strain Eoghan is now forcing upon himself. His chest heaves with every exagerrated breath, burning with the toil of his plight. His curly brown hair streams back from his head as his big brown eyes widen in the pain of reaching the shelter.

[sblock=Actions]Full out run for however long he can go. 30' x 4 = 120 (obviously). It's up to you Jemal as for how long his feet can handle it. But I have him running recklessly, even more so than before he tripped.[/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (May 24, 2007)

Upon seeing the disheveled nobleman so far behind, Valak grinds to halt. "I shall wait here for the Human. Although his stoicness is admirable, the wounds he is sustaining may well be detrimental to our survival". Reaching to his side, Valak recovers a medium sized, non-descript pouch, from which he produces a coil of silken rope & a pair of fashionable, high-cut, soft leather boots before he turns to address Xing'dao Li. "Take this and continue to the forest" he says, holding out the coil of silken rope. "Secure it between the trees, either low enough to lame their mounts, or high enough to dismount the riders. Make haste, and make sure to utilise all of the rope, and if you have time, try to disguise it. We need every advantage we can get" He states matter-of-factly. Turning to gaze at the distant Eoghan, speaking to no-one in particular, "I am going to get the Human..."

[sblock=OOC]Valak removed 50' Silk rope & the footwear from his Noblemans outfit from his bag of holding. If Xing'dao Li refuses, Valak will shoulder the coil of rope. Valak will then double back to Eoghan to lend him the boots. IF Eoghan's feet are slowing him due to any damage sustained, Valak will carry him (Light load: 532lbs) at a run. IF at any point the 'welcoming party' gets too close (500'),  Valak will unleash his Eldrich Blast (Max Range 540', 20' area, 7d6 damage, Save DC16 - save for 3/4 damage.... Which should make for some pretty good fireworks!... And the nickname 'King of Kudos')

Also, Jemal - I forgot to level up to 13. Shall I wait until the encounter is over before taking a new level?[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (May 25, 2007)

Celes looks around immediately as Mei-Ying taps her shoulder, and sees the difficulty without needing to understand the lady's words. She comes to a halt, intending to go back for him, but she is overtaken by Valak. 

 She's not disposed to trust the undead one with anything. Seeing his speed, though, she quickly realizes that his plan does have some sense to it - and that in any case she couldn't intervene if she wanted to. With a frown she turns back, continuing on towards the tree line at the same steady pace as before. "I hope he's okay..." she murmurs pensively, knowing that Mei-Ying won't understand her words but feeling nonetheless compelled to at least try to communicate her worries concerning Eoghan.


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2007)

[sblock=Sin]
I think you mean Abyssal blast.. and why is it save for 3/4?  I've never seen anything like that before.  Also, what type of damage is it?
And sorry but you'll have to update to lvl 13 after the battle.  It's starting right now.[/sblock]

Valak quickly heads back to get the now-gauntleted man, who quickly and wordlessly dons the boots on his bloody (He's taken 4 damage to his feet) feet, before taking off at a run, Valak easily keeping pace.  They run steadily for a minute, catching up to the Horse and then falling in step with them.

Whether it's the boots, the gauntlets, or sheer determination, Eoghan manages to keep pace for a long minutes.  By the time he finally looks up to see how far it is, he realizes they're almost there... And that "there" Is a small Wooden Fort, with Quill waving them forward to it.  At this point, the entire remaining party takes off into full speed, Eoghan gamely keeping up as best he can.  With a glance back, Valak notices that the distance between them and the bandits is about the same as the distance between them and the fort, and decides to start things.  He turns around and blasts 

[sblock=OOC] Eoghan is going to be Fatigued till the end of the fight, and has taken a total of 8 damage allready, 3 of which is subdual.  I'll detail the gloves as you discover their powers, but the one I'll give you now is that they are as a base Gauntlets of Ogre Power +6 and are Spiked Gauntlets +1 for Weapon attacks.  They're made of Adamantine.  Update your sheet, pls.

BTW, I'm gonna start the rounds at a point where people are in range to do something.

Quill and Xing'dao are IN the fortress. (Did They want to set up that tripline beforehand? they had some time)
Mei-Ying is on Celes' back, and if Celes wants they can be anywhere from Eoghan to the fortress (They've been running faster unless she pulls back to wait for him)
I believe Valak was keeping pace, but stopped to blast them, so he is 500 feet from the fort and Eoghan is 400' from the Fort when he realizes whats happening.
There are 10 bandits riding Worgs, about 1000' from the fortress.

If you wish to make your own rolls (And thus better describe your actions), Lets use Invisiblecastle, and link your rolls in an Sblock at the end of your post.
Please use your character name when rolling on Invisible castle, btw.
If you don't want to roll for yourself, include any relevant modifiers in your post, and I'll post your results.
[/sblock]

Official Combat! Begin Round 1!!
[sblock=Initiative]
Initiative order: 
Quill: 24
Xing'dao: 19
Valak: 14
Celes: 11
Eoghan: 8
Bandits: 7
Mei-Ying: 5

You do NOT have to post in initiative order, just post actions and I'll arrange them in order.
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (May 26, 2007)

Celes's first priority is of course to her charge. She races ahead at full tilt to the fort she can see in the trees and then comes to a halt just outside. "Please wait inside," she says to Mei-Ying, motioning towards the entrance in the palisade to help convey the meaning of her words. "I'll be back soon." 

 Once Mei-Ying has dismounted Celes turns and retraces her steps at a full gallop, unslinging her bow with expert speed as she goes. 


[sblock=OOC]







			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> They run steadily for a minute, catching up to the Horse




 Celes would be very offended. 

 Celes starts the round at the fort I guess, and will delay until Mei-Ying has taken her action.

 Assuming that action is to comply with her request, she'll then move 105' to meet the others and draw her bow (free action with Quickdraw).

 If Mei-Ying does something different then I'll edit accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 26, 2007)

Catching himself in the middle of everything, Eoghan stops his run. He doubles over and pants for breath, obviously very exhausted. While the man looks to be in incredible shape, it is clear his body does not appreciate the stress it has endured. The relief of rest, and for supple boots, come none too soon. Looking toward the fort Eoghan can see Celes charging out toward his position, and following that line, he witnesses the undead knight releasing an epic blast, falling in the middle of their pursuants.

Never being one to run, and with his newfound lobstered fists, Eoghan stands up to his full height and pushes his chest forward, flexing his back as he prepares for the close-quartered combat rushing onward. He takes a few steps toward the Knight, panting heavily, and waits for Celes to catch up of Valak to fall back.

[sblock=OOC]Eoghan will delay until he knows what he can do. He's stuck in the middle of everything. Soooo, full defense, with a 5' step toward Valak[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (May 27, 2007)

"Hold the fort Quill. I want to face them head-on."

Striding out of the fort, Xing'dao Li moves closer to where most of the battle will be, right where Valak is. 

[sblock=OOC]Xing'dao Li will make a double move to Valak.

Jemal: We'd like to set up the trip line before hand. Do we require to make any rolls?

-SIN-: Just noticed that you have both gauntlets of ogre power and belt of giant strength +4. They don't stack due to being both enhancement bonuses.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2007)

Mei-Ying nods at the horsewoman and dismounts to run into the fort. She quickly climbs up to the ledge behind the wall so she can see, and scowls at the distance the warriors are taking their stand at. Many of her spells would not reach that far. She looks at Quill and says, "Can you tell them to come closer? If they are too far away, it will limit what I can do to help."


----------



## -SIN- (May 27, 2007)

Valak continues to run at the side of the Human, Eoghan. The dusty, stone pitted earth passing beneath them in a blur, each step crunching the scorched earth, kicking up clouds of dust that linger in the air behind them. Looking through the trees Valak spots Quill and Mei-Ying atop a small fortified wooden structure. "Hmmm, maybe the shapeshifter is not the fool I thought he was when first we met", he thinks aloud whilst instinctivly looking over his shoulder at the looming danger.

The sight brings Valak to a standstill. Taking a few moments to gauge the distance between himself and his enemies, he decides on his course of action, closing his visor slowly, the metal deathmask only enhanced by the flames that burn brightly in his eyes. Bracing himself he faces his enemy head-on, raising one arm towards them bearing a clenched fist. Quietly at first, a slight whisper resonates from within Valak's armour, which quickly escalates into a cocophany of many whispering and muttering supernatural voices, the dust swirling around  his steel-clad feet. The voices continue to grow in volume, as does the dust devil surrounding his feet. Suddenly the voices stop, the dust slowly trailing to the floor as Valak unclenches his fist with a quick flick of his fingers, a ball of flame, edged with blue errupts amid his foes, engulfing them momentarily. Without waiting to see the damage caused, Valak turns on one heel, running back toward his distant allies, gesticulating to them to keep heading to the fort...

[sblock=OOC]

Sorry if the post was a bit long... I got carried away some!

Valak will attempt to hit them with his abyssal blast, then move toward Celes & Eoghan
(Abyssal blast: please see last post - ignore the 3/4 save thing!)[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 27, 2007)

Quill waits impatiently for the others to reach the relative safety of his fort, when in range of his telepathy Quill quickly outlines his planned defense _Come inside the fort then we can either pick them off one at a time as they try to enter or we can attack them from the walkway above while being protected by the walls of wood._ 

Quill then telepathically sends a mental picture of the fort to illustrate how it can be defended.

[sblock=Fort]The fort consist of a clear patch of ground 25 feet in diameter surrounded by a wooden palisade 15 feet in height, on the inside of the fort there is a walkway (which is accessed by one ramp) around the entire perimeter and which is situated 4 feet below the top of the wall.  The only entrance to the fort is a opening which is 2' wide by 7' high, near the entrance is a ramp (5 feet wide) that leads to the walkway.[/sblock]

[sblock=Quills Actions]Quill is currently stnading on the wlakway directly above the entrance to the fort.

When the raiders are 800 feet away Quill will cast a sudden maximised Chain Lightning spell for 72 points of damage against a spellcaster, the leader or against the lead rider. (in that order of preference)   And then 36 points of damage firstly to the riders then to their mounts (up to a maximum of 13 targets, Primary plus 12 others) Reflex Save DC 23 for half.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2007)

*Round 1*

[sblock=ooc ethandrew]
I'm gonna have Eoghan move b/c you posted him not knowing what to do, but Valak is running at him motioning him to MOVE, so I'll say he stops for a moment before getting started again (double move instead of Run).  If you have a problem, please tell me.
[/sblock]

Quill tells his 'companions' what to do while waiting for a good shot at the bandits, but is slightly flustered when Celes and Xing'dao take off again, heading back to their companions.

Eoghan sees Valak rushing at him as the bandits recover from the blast, noting that though they look angry and burnt, none of them have slowed in the least.  As such, he takes off again, though they are quickly closing the distance.

Mei-ying waits patiently in the fortress, walking up the ramp to stand near Quill as he unleashes a powerful bolt of lightning.  It strikes out, arcing over the heads of his fellows to blast the lead rider, who appears to be on the largest wolf, before arcing to the rest of the group.  Unfortunately, despite the Blast of flame and the Bolts of electricity, not a single bandit has dropped yet.  This causes a certain amount of anxiety amongst those who care to take a moment to think on it.

[sblock=new Initiative order]
Xing'dao: 19
Valak: 14
Eoghan: 8
Bandits: 7
Quill: 6 (Readied)
Mei-Ying: 5
Celes: 4(Delayed)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Distances]
Fort: Mei'ing, Quill
50' : Tripwire
100': Xing'dao
105': Celes
320': Eoghan
400': Valak
800': Bandits 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]: Hide check would be required for the Tripline to keep it from being easily noticed, though I'd impose a penalty to spot checks for anyone moving fast.

Here's what happened as much for my future reference as for your curiosity
They ALL have SR 15, btw, so I made your rolls for you guys
Abyssal Blast(26 damage): SR checks: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1071278 (affects 6 riders and 5 wolves).  4 riders make save, 3 wolves make save.
Chain Lightning(72 damage, 36 secondary): 1 primary- Leader.  12 secondary-other 9 riders and 3 wolves *all of them have SR 15 BTW, so I rolled it for you: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1071269 3 Failed, including the primary.  3 others make their save, including 2 of the wolves[evasion].

Also, now that they're a BIT closer, you can see that all of the Worgs are LARGE.
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (May 28, 2007)

Celes watches with a hard, level gaze as the worg riders bear down on them, judging the speeds and distances as best she can. "You can make it!" she calls out stridently as she nocks an arrow to her bow. "Just keep running!" 

 She aims as best she can and lets the arrow fly toward the enemy, closely followed by another two. Her intention is to harry them and maybe score a lucky hit - she knows she's not good enough to attempt anything surgical at this range. She's a good shot with a bow, good enough to be a fine huntress, but she's no sniper.  

[sblock=OOC]
Full Attack on a random bandit.
1d20+13 = 32
1d20+8 = 25
1d20+3 = 6 

 - range penalty which I think will be -8 for 4 range increments by the time it's Celes's turn, assuming the enemies move 200 ft. 

 So that gives modified rolls of 24, 17 and... uhhh... -2. lol. On the plus side if the enemies are Running then they're effectively flat-footed which might help a little. 

 I'll let you roll damage if any of those hit, it's 2d6+5.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 28, 2007)

Eoghan witnesses the mixed results over his shoulder while hurrying back to the fort at Quill's request. He realizes the foolishness at standing ground while these beasts overrun them all, so he continues his exhausting trek to the trees, again moving as fast as he can.

[sblock=OOC]He will flatout run again, 120' round.

Jemal - I have no issues with you changing his actions like that. He was stuck in the middle with no viable options either way, so I appreciate it![/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2007)

Mei-Ying considers her options. She could cast a few preparative magicks on herself...to fortify herself against the coming battle, or she could use some long-range effects to harry the enemy directly, now.

Perhaps a bit of both.

With little more than a curt gesture, a transparent disc etched with runes that glow with violet foxfire appears in front of her, then fades to invisibility.

She then concentrates more completely, the green stone in her forehead glowing with inner power as she summons her strength. She speaks at no more than a whisper, yet her words carry over a distance as if she were hissing into her allies' ears. This is not the incomprehensible, yet somehow pleasant language Mei-ying usually speaks in. This is the language of blood and bones, of earth and air; a language of the gods, spoken before mankind had taken his first steps upright. Green tinged smoke trickles out from her lips as she forms the words, and sweeps her arms in circles to contain the power. The smoke drifts upward, in defiance of wind, and forms into strange sigils that slowly orbit her head.

Then her eyes snap open, and she makes a quick grabbing gesture, her fingers clutched like an eagle's claw.

...

And across the battlefield, where the wolves leap and bay, bearing their dread masters into battle...an invisible giant hand of immense power grabs the worg that carries the leader forward, and attempts to wrestle it to the ground!

(Quickened Shield on self, and Telekinesis to grapple the mount of whoever looks to be the most "important," richest clothes, biggest weapon, etc... TK Grapple is +20, no save but the mount can make an opposed check to avoid grapple)


----------



## -SIN- (May 29, 2007)

Valak continues his headlong charge toward the fort; His way lit by streaks of crackling electricity that arc high above him in the dimming sky. Following the brief flashes to their origin, Valak barely makes out the sight of Quill, which although the dire circumstances, brings a smile to his face. This expression is wiped away moments later, the wind whipping in his ears as the Centaur's arrows flash past in blurring succession. Valak tucks his head to his chest, leaning forward to drive his frame onward at all possible speed...

[sblock=OOC]RUN! As fast as he can toward the fort! No other action, unless a more viable one is presented[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

*Just need Xing'dao and Quill.  I'd like to do an update a day during combat, so it doesn't take too long, so if you guys can post ASAP when we're fighting that'd be awesome.*

[sblock=Sin]
Yeah, i just realized the other day that while Valak may be tireless, he's also slow!  I'd forgotten about the fact that you were wearing armour.  BTW, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't running in Plate Mail only X3?  So wouldn't your RUN speed be 75?
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 29, 2007)

Quill raises an eybrow over the ineffectiveness, of one of his most powerful spells "What exactly are we up against?" 

Remembering one of this worlds many quaint saying he can't help but shrug and smile as he says it "In for a penny in for a pound"

Pointing his finger at the approaching raiders Quill sights upon the leader once more and begins speaking in the language of magic. Upon completion a glowing pea sized bead streaks towards the approaching group.

OOC: Maximised Uttercold Fireball 60 points of damage (30 points of cold damage and 30 points of negative energy damage) Reflex Dave DC 19 for half. The spell is aimed to get in the maximum number of target as possible including the leader of the raiders


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 1, 2007)

"Faster you fools. We are have no cover here. Quickly, to the shelter of the fort."

Xing'dao Li moves quickly back to the fort until he reaches the walls.

[sblock=OOC]Double moves to the fort.

Jemal, who do you want to roll for the tripwire's hide check?[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2007)

*Round 2*

[sblock=Initiative]
Xing'dao: 19
Valak: 14
Eoghan: 8
Bandits: 7
Quill: 6 
Mei-Ying: 5
Celes: 4
[/sblock]
Xing'Dao shouts at his companions, his actions speaking to those who can't understand him as he waves them towards the fort, then bolts back to it.

Valak rolls his eyes at the mans antics.  He's going as fast as he can, after all.  What's the human expect him to do, grow wings?  Eoghan, slightly ahead of Valak, likewise goes all out, closing the distance to the fort, though leaving Valak further behind as the Bandits continue their catch-up.

Quill determinedly sends another magical assault at the Bandits, though sees as it explodes that they've spread out a bit to make such attacks slightly less effective... though their plan only partially works.  The sheer ferocity of the blast throws 2 bandits off of their worgs, as the beasts tumble dead to the ground.  Another bandit, off to the side, screams and clutches at his chest suddenly, rolling off his Worg to hit the dirt.  The rest continue coming, seeming even more determined.

Suddenly however, the lead worg seems to slam into an invisible wall, which then Presses it down onto the ground, howling.  The rider rolls off and looks around, shouting.

Noting that there are now 4 bandits either unsaddled or dead, Celes sites in on one who'd been acosted by the strange fireball and sends a trio of arrows at it.  Two thud into his shoulder, another flying wide, and he keeps coming, reaching up to snap the arrows off (23 Damage).

There are currently six (some heavily injured) bandits heading your way.

[sblock=Distances]
Fort: Mei'ing, Quill, Xing'dao
50' : Tripwire
105': Celes
200': Eoghan
325': Valak
600': 7 Bandits (Leader is currently dismounted) and 1 loose Worg.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Whichever of Quill and Xing'dao have a better hide check roll it, and the other can Aid.

If you wish to take 10, you may.

Also, LR, Needed more SR checks (though you didn't know how many to roll, I guess).  They've spread out a bit since the last round, but not too much, so you manage to get 6 of them, plus the associated Worgs.
SR checks: DC 15, you fail.. NONE.  wow, 12 successful SR checks (though you need a 2 to fail) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1079477 .  most made their saves, though.

Also, mei-Ying's Grapple check: 36, Lead Worg's : 36. (I'm not kidding.)
Tiebreaker goes to TK, as it has a higher modifier.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 1, 2007)

Eoghan continues to run as his fellow prisoners assault their pursuants or continue to run to the fort. He looks back over his shoulder. The death knight is falling behind, the distance between him and Eoghan growing. But he figures the formidable alley will have sufficient time to make the safety of the fort. Even as such, he should not be left as the only man back. Not to face whatever these foes present.

[sblock=Actions]Eoghan will slow his run until Valak catches up, then he will match it the death knight all the way to the fort, the two running together.[/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (Jun 1, 2007)

Valak strides on relentlessly; Dust, gravel and ancient bleached bones crunching under his feet as he pounds on after his companions. With a low growl he continues to push his decaying body to it's limits.

[sblock=OOC]Continue at 75' toward the fort.

And sorry Jemal for the many mistakes, in truth, had I realised the speed issue I never would have turned back for Eoghan in the first place! lol!! Sorry Eoghan! ;p

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]*at the current rate, the bandits will catch Valak in 2-3 rounds, when he's still a hundred feet from the fort. (If there are any left to attack him after the massive explosions).  Even if Eoghan were to slow to a walk, it would take Valak 2 rounds to catch up.  Stopping completely, he'll still be behind you.[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 3, 2007)

_Why am I running like some mongrel pup? I'm the great Xing'dao Li. I should not run from the likes of those. Now I'm angry._

As soon as he arrives at the fort, Xing'dao Li runs back to the fore of the battle until he comes astride to Eoghan.

OOC: LR, I think you should be the one to roll for the hide check.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]*LOL... So lets get this straight.. Xing'Dao's actions so far: 
Run to fort.
Run away from fort.
Run back to fort.
Run back to battle.

It's like a Horizontal Yo-Yo... 
(er.. sorry, Avalon, but it IS humourous... 100 XP no hard feelings? 

Also, Need actions for Quill, Mei-Ying, and Celes. Since they go last in the round, however, I'll post what happens up to the bandits turn.  If these three don't have actions by this time tommorow, I'll NPC them.*[/sblock]
[sblock=Initiative]
Xing'dao: 19
Valak: 14
Eoghan: 8
Bandits: 7
Quill: 6 
Mei-Ying: 5
Celes: 4[/sblock]

Xing'dao has another change of heart as he approaches the fort and, with a crazily quick turnaround, is charging back towards them again.  Eoghan, seeing the allies closing in from both sides, stops cold, and Xing'dao manages to catch up to him.
Valak meanwhile, continues his slow charge towards the fort, and the bandits keep up their chase, closing the distane even more.  The lead Bandit chases down and jumps on the loose worg (remember the rider who fell off after what looked like a heart-attack?), setting off after you slightly behind the other bandits.  

[sblock=Quill]
You see several of the bandits taking swigs out of jugs hanging on straps around their shoulders as they direct their mounts towards you.  You can't make out much at this distance.  Could be some sort of potion, or maybe a ritual drink before slaughter. [/sblock]

[sblock=Current distances]
Fort: Mei'Ying, Quill
50' : Tripwire
105': Celes
200': Eoghan, Xing'dao
250': Valak
400': 6 Bandits.
500': Bandit Leader (Now Mounted again)
[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 3, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]*CHAOTIC* Evil [/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jun 3, 2007)

Celes judges that she still has some time before she needs to think about beating a retreat, particularly as she wouldn't want to leave Valak behind. Not that she feels much tenderness for the undead monstrosity, but the soul bond leaves her little choice. That thing could be linked to any of the others, in which case to leave it to destruction would be to condemn one of them as well. It would be unconscionable. 

 In any case, she's feeling much encouraged by the obvious impact that the ranged assault has already had on their attackers. If only the magical support from the fort continues apace then it seems obvious that they'll make short work of the bandits. 

 Focusing on the same bandit who suffered from her last volley, Celes draws back her bowstring once more and lets fly. 


[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the delay, I've been ill. 

Full attack on the same bandit again. 

1d20+13 = 25
1d20+8 = 20
1d20+3 = 10[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 4, 2007)

Eoghan stops and looks around. Standing next to him is the giant of a man, he smiles at him half-crazed from his exhausted stated and states in very slurred European, "Thrilling, eh?" He looks at the bandits, half singed and angry as all, bearing down on them hard and fast. Then he looks to the trees, witnessing the warrior woman launching arrow after arrow into their enemies and the magical assault coming from the fort; the dainty woman included? She looked more the part of silver-spooned royal girl than battle sorcerous. Impressive. Looking ahead, Eoghan can judge the death knight will reach him and the tall man before the bandits will, but most likely not the safety of the fort. Unless something changes that, there would have to be a confrontation out in the open. All for what? All for our food? However, who knows if these are bandits, could be they're slavers too, and if we assert our dominance over these, it is possible we can gain their power. Looking up at the man next to him, he states flatly between pants, "We should try to get as close to the trees as we can."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 7, 2007)

Focusing momentarily on the ring on his right hand Quill disappears from sight and then moves away from his last location.

Quill waits patiently biding his time until the raiders come within range of his spells all the while muttering to himself "Closer... closer.."

OOC: Quills activates his ring of invisibility and then moves 15' to the left of his previous position.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

*Round whatever.*

[sblock=OOC] Sorry bout the downtime guys, Usually I will be leaving updates in combat NO MORE than 48 hours to wait for PC's, but I've decided no more waiting (Sorry Shayuri, I'll NPC Mei-Ying till you get back) [/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative]
Xing'dao: 19
Valak: 14
Eoghan: 8
Bandits: 7
Quill: 6 
Mei-Ying: 5
Celes: 4 
[/sblock]

Xing'dao has yet another change of heart as he approaches the fort and, with a crazily quick turnaround, is charging back towards them again. Eoghan, seeing the allies closing in from both sides, stops cold, and Xing'dao manages to catch up to him.
Valak meanwhile, continues his slow charge towards the fort, and the bandits keep up their chase, closing the distane even more. The lead Bandit chases down and jumps on the loose worg (remember the rider who fell off after what looked like a heart-attack?), setting off after you slightly behind the other bandits. 

Quill Dissapears and Mei-Ying bides her time, waiting for the bandits to get closer as she continues to concentrate on keeping the large wolf down.
Not yet realizing that the steady stream of magical support has momentarily stopped, Celes continues pumping arrows into her opponent (2 hits, 20 damage total).

[sblock=Current distances]
Fort: Mei'Ying, Quill
50' : Tripwire
105': Celes
200': Eoghan, Xing'dao
250': Valak
400': 6 Bandits.
500': Bandit Leader (Now Mounted again)

*If Eoghan/Xing'dao don't move, the Bandits will reach you next turn.*[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2007)

Mei Ying effortlessly sustains her telekinetic grip on the worg (concentration check to maintain spell as a move action: 37 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1090154), even as she forms the mudras and syllables for a new spell. Her form wavers and becomes as thin as mist...one moment here, the next moment gone.

(Maintaining TK, grapple check +20, casting Greater Blink on self)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 7, 2007)

Quill lets out a sigh as he sees that the bulk of his companions want to face the raiders in the open without seeming to be aware of it Quill projects his thoughts telepathically _ 'What's the point of building a perfectly defendable fort if no one bothers to use the damn thing!  Really if it wasn't for this ridiculous soul bind I'd leave them all to be mauled by the Worgs.' 

'Well maybe not Celes, she's one good looking capable woman... Um I hope I didn't project that.  Well anyway if they won't come to the fort perhaps I can bring the fort to them' _

[sblock=Actions]If Eoghan and Xind'dao remain stationary then Quill will cast Black Tentacle centered on them, he will also use his Metamorphic space ability to create two 5 foot holes where they are standing in the area of effect. +20 Grapple Modifier.

Otherwise he'll try and cast it so that it catches the largest number of raiders possible[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jun 8, 2007)

The bandits will soon be upon them, and it seems that they won't have time to take cover in the fort. A shame, when so much effort went into getting here, to be caught right outside the gates. But no matter. Celes can already feel the adrenaline beginning to pump through her veins in readiness for the coming clash, and she itches to draw her sword and close the distance. 

 But she's too well disciplined to let that impulse master her when she is sure that she already has the right position. She takes one step forwards and then stands fast, loosing one last volley of arrows before finally shouldering her bow and unsheathing her sword in a fluid motion as her other hand readies her shield. She gives an equine toss of her head, flicking a long lock of hair out of her face. Her sword hand impatiently shifts its grip, spinning the gleaming blade around once with a soft hum as the edge parts the air. Sweat beads on her forehead and runs down into emerald eyes that are fixed unblinkingly on the approaching enemies.

_Soon..._

[sblock=OOC]5' step forward and then one last Full Attack.

1d20+13 = 23
1d20+8 = 23
1d20+3 = 23 

 ...heh. 

Confirmation for crit: 1d20+3 = 6 <no crit>

 Then put the bow away and draw sword and shield (free actions thanks to Quick Draw I hope... not sure if readying the Shield is covered though. If not then make it a single Attack only - disregard the other rolls).[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 9, 2007)

Standing there, with this oddity coalescing around his feet, Eoghan furrows his brow. Thinking to himself he states flatly _I could not leave 'im behind, he dies, one of us dies._ He plants his throbbing feet firmly in the ground, his heart beating furiously in his body, shaking his core.

"Let us get this over with."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 9, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Standing there, with this oddity coalescing around his feet, Eoghan furrows his brow. Thinking to Quill he states flatly _I could not leave 'im behind, he dies, one of us dies._ He plants his throbbing feet firmly in the ground, his heart beating furiously in his body, shaking his core.
> 
> "Let us get this over with."



[sblock=Telepathy]Since practically everyone is further then 100 feet away from Quill, no telepathic communication is possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2007)

[sblock=initiative]
Xing'dao: 19
Valak: 14
Eoghan: 8
Bandits: 7
Quill: 6 
Mei-Ying: 5
Celes: 4 
[/sblock]

Xing'dao and Eoghan both stand waiting for the bandits to arrive at their location, while Valak continues moving , finally catching up to them and turning around, the three of them facing the oncoming troops.

The bandits charge headlong at the group, the worgs rushing in and their riders leaning down to hack at them as they come.

Having waited for their arrival, Xing'dao and Eoghan each target a bandit and strike out at him. (I'll assume Readied Actions.  Please post 2 attack/Damage roles, 1 for readied action one for AoO on the first Worg that passes you.  Valak gets an AoO vs 1 worg.).  The three of them are soon assaulted themselves, however, as the Bandits blades finally find flesh!
*2 attacks on each of you.  Valak shrugs off both blows, Xing'dao is struck by both(32 damage after DR), as is Eoghan hit twice(29 damage).

Quill surrounds the trio with Tentacles, which begin grasping at the bandits while Mei-ying begins Blinking and continues absently crushing the Worg, hundreds of feet from the battle.

As a couple of the bandits wheel around to come at them again, one takes a trio of arrows in the back. (38 damage)  It drops to the ground dead, and another one off to the side screams and clutches his heart, falling off his Worg.

[sblock=distances]
Fort: Mei'Ying, Quill
50' : Tripwire
105': Celes
200': Eoghan, Xing'dao, Valak.
~200': 4 Bandits (surrounding Eoghan, Xign'dao, and Valak.
300': Bandit Leader
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Could you include AC and current HP in your posts, btw?  Also, feel free to roll Damage for your attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 9, 2007)

Eoghan reacts quickly at the now present Riders with two slashing gauntlets, aimed to tear at their chest. At the same moment he grunts in pain as his flesh opens up to their weapon, sending a flash of blood spraying across his attacker. He grits his teeth and lets out a low, gutteral growl as he renews a frenzied attack with his fists.

AC 10; HP 80/117 (77/117 Subdual); ATTK +20/+15/+10 1d4+7

[sblock=Actions]His first two attacks strike at 31 and 29 dealing 9 and 11 damage. For his full attack, a 25,  Crit Threat 35 (Confirmation Roll of 23), and a 16. The possible damage is oddly enough, 10, 10, and 10 (x2 if crit. confirmed).

Phew!   [/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jun 10, 2007)

"Vermin!" Celes yells out, her voice a thundering roar that easily carries across the distance to reach the bandits' ears as she begins to gallop towards them, he sword held aloft. "Stray dogs scrabbling for a bone. You fancy yourselves wolves? Then show me what you've got! Or else crawl away, with your tails between your legs."

 She gives a laugh of pure exultation, her eyes flashing in an irresistible challenge to all the enemies around her as she charges into the fray. 


[sblock=OOC]I guess that I misunderstood Valak's position, I thought he still had a grace period of a couple of rounds before he'd be caught. But never mind, this works too I guess!

Move 90' forward to join the others and call out a Test of Mettle. Swift action. Enemies within 100' who have a CR of 10 or greater make a DC 17 will save or else attack Celes in preference to anybody else. 

 AC 35, Current HP 166[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 10, 2007)

Activating his ring of invisibility once again, Quill launches himself into the air, swiftly gaining altitude Quill levels off at 30 feet and then heads towards the fray.

AC 13, HP's 47/47. 
Invisible, Extended Alterself(Wing Elf) 2 hours duration.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2007)

As the raiders come closer, Mei-Ying nods to herself. Now was the time.

*"See now what becomes of those who challenge one such as I,"* she calls in a surprisingly loud voice for one built so slimly.

She holds her hands facing one another, one palm up and the other down. Her lips shape siblant words, and glowing green vapors form yet more strange shapes in the air around her head. In the space between her hands appears a bead of viridian light, little more than a point. Energy crackles up her arms like lightning bolts as the spell continues though, feeding the tiny orb until she can barely contain it. Her face is contorted with effort, and her voice, once nearly whispered, now shouts her invocations to the heavens. The ball of light, like a tiny green sun, suddenly erupts from her hands and streaks across the field towards the nearest uninjured bandit.

(Empowered Orb of Force! Ranged touch roll 26 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1095352, and it does 10d6+50% damage! Base damage is 41 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1095358, +50% is 61 total damage! AC 32, 50% miss chance from Greater Blink, 70HP. Note: No longer maintaining TK spell.)


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 11, 2007)

Once the bandits came into range, Xing'dao lashes out at him with a vicious kick aimed at his head then a savage chop unto the mount's neck. [sblock=Attack and Damage]Readied Attack=32, AoO=22, 3d6+4=16, 3d6+4=11[/sblock]

Feeling the sting of metal cut against flesh, he lets out a hiss. "You dare pierce the flesh of the great Xing'dao Li!?! You will pay for your impudence." He lashes out in a flurry of blows at his attacker but the pain of his wounds slows down his strikes. [sblock=Attack and Damage]1d20+17=25, 1d20+12=13, 1d20+7=16, 3d6+4=20, 3d6+4=15, 3d6+4=21 Ow! A nat 1. What are your rules on critical misses Jemal?[/sblock]

AC: 23, HP: 70/102


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

[sblock=initiative]
Valak: 14
Eoghan: 8
Xing'dao: 8(Readied action last turn)
Bandits: 7
Quill: 6 
Mei-Ying: 5
Celes: 4 
[/sblock]

Valak, suddenly encircled, decides to defend himself (Full Defense) as Eoghan and Xing'dao lash out at the bandits.  Eoghan scores multiple hits, shredding skin off one of the bandits, who falls off his wolf into the tentacles.  Meanwhile, Xing'dao unleashes his anger on the bandit who struck him, scoring only a single hit(20 damage), but over-reaching on one and allowing the bandit a chance to strike at him again. (Crit miss=Provoke AoO from person you missed.)  Fortunately, Xing'dao manages to recover quickly enough to block the clumsy counter-attack.

The leader lets out a deep Battlecry as he leaps into the battle, landing on the opposite(Fort) side as the 3 other riders still alive join in, rage evident in their eyes as they renew their assault.  Their cries are joined by bloodthirsty Howls from the viscious worgs as they rip and tear at the 3 prisoners trapped in the field of tentacles.  (Eoghan 4 hits, total 60 damage.  Valak 2 hits, 31 damage, Xing'dao 2 hits(1 crit), 34 damage and an AoO*#9*)

As Quill takes flight towards the melee, Mei'Ying flings a globe of deadly energy that strikes a bandit square in the chest(61), though he disregards it in his bloodrage.  Charging forwards, Celes closes with the fray, as the leader turns to face her.

[sblock=distances]
Fort: Mei'Ying, Quill
50' : Tripwire
195': Celes
200': Eoghan, Xing'dao, Valak.
~200': 3 Bandits + leader, 7 Worgs (surrounding Eoghan, Xign'dao, and Valak), Field of Tentacles.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Eoghan Heals 10 HP, btw, though he doesn't notice it.  Gauntlet power # 2: Heal 2 HP every time your guantlets draw blood(Deal damage) from someone other than you.  Though the penalty will be kicking in after this fight. 
BTW, Celes's test of Mettle does nothing, as none of them are CR 10 or higher individually. Instead, I gave you the leader. 

Also, all damages are BEFORE any Damage Reduction.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 23, 2007)

Exhausted and battered, Eoghan severely regrets his decision to meet these foes out in the open, or even at all. Blood covering his body and his night-clothes and his head feeling very dizzy and woozy and knowing he cannot stand another beating like he just received, Eoghan laxes his assault and mentally tends to his wounds.

[sblock=Actions]Lay on hands, Cha Bonus x Level = 5 x 13 = 65 HP[/sblock]

AC: 10; HP: 95/110


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 24, 2007)

As Quill closes the distance he see for himself the devastating attacks of the raiders. 

 "Damn"

Seeing that his help is once again needed Quill begins to cast one of his more deadly offensive spells.

[sblock=OOC: ]Cast Maximised Uttercold Fire Brand (DC21) up to 12 brands (5' radius) each causing 60 points of damage in the first round and 30 points of damage in the second round. Also shouldn't the Black Tentacles be grappling the raiders, I didn't notice a reference to that fact.[/sblock]AC 13, HP's 47/47. 
Extended Alterself(Wing Elf) 2 hours duration.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2007)

*Calling PC's?  *


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Calling PC's?  *



*Raises hand* here sir


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 28, 2007)

Present and accounted for

Autumn hasn't logged on since the 20th and Shayuri is moving so is indisposed, as for the other two, I am not certain


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 28, 2007)

Here. I'm just having a hectic time at school. I'll probably post on the weekend.


----------



## -SIN- (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm still in here too.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 30, 2007)

Celes locks eyes with the leader and closes with him, stamping her hooves, her sword flashing out to test his defenses. 

 Despite her eagerness for battle, she's not unaware of her allies. She can see that Eoghan, with no proper gear, is in difficulties, and even as she presses the attack against her chosen opponent she keeps one eye on him. She handles her shield expertly, creating a daunting barrier, and it's poised now to defend him just as much as herself. 


[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the break in posting, I was off on a boat. I did make an Absence post, but I guess it slipped through the cracks and didn't get seen. Sorry!

 This post is assuming that it's possible for Celes to be adjacent to Eoghan and still attack the leader. If not then her first priority is to take up position next to Eoghan, and she'll attack somebody else and wait for the leader to come to her. If she can accomplish that by 5' stepping and making a Full Attack then that's all to the good. Otherwise she'll move and make a single attack. 

 If Eoghan takes damage next round, she splits it 50/50 with him using her Shield Ally ability.

 I'll let you do the rolling for the attacks since I don't know whether I should be rolling for a full attack or just one single one.  

 If it's a full attack then the numbers are:

+2 Flaming Adamantine Longsword  +20/+15/+10, damage 2d6+11, +1d6 fire, crit 19-20/x2
  and  +3 Heavy Steel Shield of Bashing +19, damage 2d6+6, crit 20/x2

 If a single attack then it's

+2 Flaming Adamantine Longsword	+22, damage 2d6+11, +1d6 fire, crit 19-20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2007)

*OOC: I saw that you posted absence, but there were 4 characters that hadn't have posted IC Actions.  We're still waiting on Avalon (Will post on weekend) and Sin.
I'll NPC Mei-Ying, as Shayuri's moving currently.


----------



## Avalon® (Jul 1, 2007)

As one of the worgs lunges for his robes, Xing'dao Li takes notice and lashes out with a vicious chop to the creature's head. As he does so, he feels a sharp pang of pain as other attacks got through his defense. Noticing the wounds on his body, he touches one of the beads on his neck and feels his wounds begin to lessen and close.

[sblock=OOC]Uses a standard action to activate his bead of healing to heal himself. Rolls: AoO attack=26, AoO damage=12, Bead of Healing=21[/sblock]

AC: 23, HP: 58/102. Damage has been reduced by one due to DR.


----------



## -SIN- (Jul 12, 2007)

Smiling grimly, Valak closes on the wounded leader. Gripping his hammer tightly in both hands he attacks the Bandit head-on. 

Valak will attack the leader if possible, if not he'll go for the nearest one. Full Attack.


O.M.G. I didn't realise you lot were waiting for me! I am so, so, sorry! Please forgive me.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 20, 2007)

[sblock=initiative]Valak: 14
Eoghan: 8
Xing'dao: 8
Bandits: 7
Quill: 6 
Mei-Ying: 5
Celes: 4 
[/sblock]


Valak sees the leader on the opposite side of the pile, engaged with Celes, and decides to turn his frustrations on the nearest bandit instead, though his luck is not so good as the bandit manages to block or avoid his attacks.
Eoghan successfully returns himself from the brink of death to a much safer position, while Xing-dao strikes one of the wolves as it lunges, and then activates his own healing magic, not quite as potent, but enough to keep him alive.. for now.

The remaining Bandits continue their blood-thirsty assault.  (Xing 1 hit 18 dmg, Valak 1 hit 22 damage, Eoghan 2 hits, total 31 damage) as do 5 Worgs (xing 1 hit, Valak 2 hits, Eoghan 1 hit).
The Leader and the other 2 Worgs growl menacingly as they leap at Celes (1 hit from the Leader 20 damage, 1 from a worg, 9 damage[failed confirmation for crit though]).

Quill's Tentacles, which had been SPECTACULARILY Unsuccsesful up to this point, finally manage to get a grip on the badguys, entrapping all 3 of the remaining bandits and 4 worgs, though the Leader and other 3 worgs are still free.  In the mean-time, he blasts away at the bandits and worgs with deadly magic.  Two of the Bandits drop, as do 2 of the worgs.

Mei-Ying Refocuses, trying to decide if its worth using more magic or if they can succeed without her expending more resources.

Seeing her path to her allies cut off by these three, Celes works quickly to dispatch the leader so she can get to Eoghans aid, Finishing off the leader with three well placed Sword thrusts before bashing one worg on the side of the head (16 damage worg, leader dead)

[sblock=Current Situation]
1 grappled bandit, 3 grappled Worgs, 2 free Worgs(In melee with Celes).[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] sorry bout the delay mid-combat, I tried to finish it before my trip, but. *sigh* meh, sorry.
ALso, pLease guys, remember to include any numbers in your posts so I don't have to keep rechecking the Rogues Gallery.  
BTW, RE: the Evards.. Even with the shaping, shouldn't they still be affecting your fellows, b/c the tentacles are 10' long, even though there are 5' holes where the PC's are standing?

Autumn : Also, unfortunately, Celes couldn't get next to Eoghan before the attacks were made, and as the worgs and Leader both attacked her and are between her and them, it would provoke Two AoO's to get there for next turn.  Also, she sees that all the other badguys still alive are grappled.  As such, I had you full atack.  If you'd like me to change it, post such and I will.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

Mei-ying nodded on seeing the leader fall. Victory at this point was likely a given. Still, it would be remiss not to try to minimize the remaining foe's ability to fight.

Her long, agile fingers looped and described strange shapes in the air before her as she chanted words that didn't quite fit the ears.

There was a bright flash from between her hands, and something like a silver comet shot out, trailing a tail of slowly falling sparkles. It arced over the trapped wolves and burst, showering the wolves and bandit with blinding fragments of shining light.

(Glitterdusting to get as many baddies as possible without getting a PC)


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]What is the current layout of the battle? Are there any opponents nearby who could use a whacking?[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
It's basically a cluster of people in the tentacles.  Assume you can reach anybody but the two worgs fighting Celes without moving.  Attacking the ones near Celes would require you to move into the not-safe area of the tentacle field.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jul 22, 2007)

With the tides of battle turning swiftly in their favor, Celes lets her defensive priorities fall by the wayside and presses her attack on the two worgs. 

"You're beaten," she yells out to the surviving bandits. "Submit!"

[sblock=OOC]HP 137/166

Full Attack on the worgs, going first for the one she injured last turn. 

 +2 Flaming Adamantine Longsword +20/+15/+10, damage 2d6+11, +1d6 fire, crit 19-20/x2
and +3 Heavy Steel Shield of Bashing +19, damage 2d6+6, crit 20/x2

 Obviously if there are no surviving bandits by her turn then she'll skip the yelling. [/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 22, 2007)

Content that the battle seems well in hand Quill continues to soar over the battlefield trying to conserve as much of his arcane power as possible.

Finally within range of his companions Quill contacts them telepathically _ "Hi Chums did you miss my soothing telepathic patter."

"Well we seem to have the battle in hand! which is nice as I'd rather not find out the hard way who I'm soul-bonded too. Oh and of course I'd hate for any of my new friends to perish.  (Especially if I go with them)" 

"Also I should probably mention to you all that it would be a bad idea to move around with the 'black tentacles of painful death' waving around.  Luckily for you I'm a master in manipulating my own magic so I was able to create spaces within the spell where you're currently standing. Otherwise you'd be being crushed by the tentacles as well."

"Anywho Chums just wanted to say Huzzah. So Huzzah!!!!!"

"Toodle Pip" _
[sblock=OOC: ]Quill is delaying his action so that he begins next round at the top of the initiative order.

*Black Tentacles*
I had a look over the Black Tentacles spell and it only effects those who are caught within it's area of effect and not those outside of it. So Quills companions should be fine as long as they don't move around.[/sblock]
AC 13, HP's 47/47. Extended Alterself(Wing Elf) 2 hours duration.


----------



## Avalon® (Jul 26, 2007)

[sblock=OOC Jemal]Jemal, how much damage does the worgs do to Xing'dao, Valak and Eoghan? You posted that they hit them but you didn't post how much damage.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 26, 2007)

AC: 10; HP: 64/110

With new wounds opening and more enemies falling, Eoghan attempts to press his attack to any enemy he can reach without being affected by these tentacles.

[sblock=Actions]If he can make them with a 5' Step, then Full Attack. +20/15/10 1d6+7; If only one attack then he will do that. If he cannot reach anyone, full defense.

First Attack of 38, Damage of 12; Second Attack of 19; Damage of 12; Third Attack is a Natural 1. If they are the ones being currently grappled, then they are flat-footed and he gets 3d6 of Sneak Attack, so The first is 8 and the Second is 9.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 28, 2007)

[sblock=ooc previous round]
Whoops, my bad..
Worg attacks from prev. round: Xing 1 hit, 12 dmg.  Valak 2 hits, 21 dmg.  Eoghan 1 hit, 9 dmg.
Apply your DR if you have it.
Also, sorry but just for expediency I'm NPCing Xing and Valak for this round.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Initiative]
Valak: 14
Eoghan: 8
Xing'dao: 8
Bandits: 7
Quill: 6 
Mei-Ying: 5
Celes: 4 
[/sblock]

Valak attacks one of the grappled Worgs nearby him, killing it.
Eoghan turns to the entrapped bandit and bashes him into a nice little lump of meat (dead).
Xing'dao turns to the two free worgs and dropkicks one in the side, injuring but not killing it (16 dmg).  The enraged beast turns, snarling, and snaps onto his leg as he retracts it, yanking him off his feet. (12 damage and it Trips you.).  The other worg continues snapping innefectually at Celes, and one of the trapped Worgs manages to break free.  If gives a howl and starts running.  The other two glance around, and then begin backing away growling. (If you do not attack them, they will be fleeing next round and combat is over.)
Quills tentacles continue squeezing the life out of the still-trapped beast(6 damage) as he flies overhead.
*I'll allow Celes and Mei-Ying to hold off their actions if they desire, as the Wolves are obviously done fighting if you let them flee, and all the bandits are dead. If any of you wish to continue attacking, please state so.*


[sblock=OOC]
I'm going to remind about this at the start of each fight... To anybody who ISN'T doing it, Please include AC & HP in all combat posts, and use Invisiblecastle for your attack/damage rolls.  From now on, If your AC isn't in your post, I will assume they hit you on anything but a natural 1.  if HP isn't included, the first time you take damage your character will fall unconscoius.  If you don't roll, I'll roll for you at -5 on everything.  These start next combat.
Sorry if it seems harsh, but I AM running multiple games on here, and the less I have to look up the more I want to keep DMing.  In other words, it helps keep me sane.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2007)

Panting heavily and covered in his own blood, he looks down at the corpse of the raider at his feet. He stands there for a few moments before lifting his head and looking around, "Let them run 'way."

He looks around at the other prisoners around him and nods his head appreciatively. "Seems we didn't quite make it t' the trees, but we fared 'right."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2007)

Mei-Ying, realizing that things have moved faster than she by far, decides not to waste any magical power that might be needed later. Instead she folds her hands inside the sleeves of her robe and stands atop the fort wall, waiting for the victors to gather the spoils and return.

(yar, no point in gdusting...she'll withdraw action)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 29, 2007)

*OOC NOTE: I'll update the thread in ~8 hours.  If nobody has posted that they continue attacking, I'll assume you let the wolves go.  If everyone posts otherwise EARLIER, I'll probly update earlier*


----------



## Autumn (Jul 29, 2007)

Celes stops her next swing short as she sees the worgs begin to retreat, staring them down in silence until they have fled. 

 She turns to where the bandits lie dead, her face showing a mix of contempt and pity. "What a waste," she mutters.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 29, 2007)

Looking up at the warrior woman, who seems to have handled herself quite well, Eoghan states softly, "If our souls truly are bound, some died today who didn't deserve it, 'cause these 'ere died."


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2007)

Celes flinches visibly. It's obvious that hadn't occurred to her previously. "You're right," she says quietly. 

 The flames that lick up and down the length of her sword flicker and die, and she's silent for a moment as she wipes the blade clean and sheathes it smoothly. Her movements are slow and methodical, and a heavy sadness has obviously descended upon her.

"But we didn't have a lot of choice... right? They made their choice. It's not fair that they each got to choose for somebody else as well, but we couldn't help that could we?"

 She looks about at the others for some validation, her frown of uncertainty only deepening as her gaze rests on the sinister Valak. She knows she won't find any sympathy for her moral compunctions in that quarter, and she can't answer for any of the others either. A gloomy feeling of loneliness settles over her like a black cloud.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 6, 2007)

The group stands there after looting (I presume) the dead and gathering at the fort, pondering what to do next as the sun sets.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 6, 2007)

Ser Eoghan of Bendooragh slumps into the makeshift fort, blood covering his entire body from head to toe; his clothes a ruin of red, his face speckled with arterial spray, his gauntlets dyed from the dead. He places down whatever various loot his companions recovered from the raiders and drops it unceremoniously onto the ground while he staggers backwards against the wooden barrier.

A sob breaks the air, disturbing the silence as his strong form slumps to the ground. He shakes his gauntlets off of his hands and brings them up to cover his bearded face. Under the cover of watchful eyes and high trees, all the once proud knight of Bendooragh can manage to do is cry uncontrollably; ashamed and alone in this so called prison world.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2007)

Mei-Ying regards the breakdown of the knight with concern mingled with distaste. She descends the steps that lead up to the catwalk behind the top of the walls and asks, "Are you wounded? I'm sure someone will be here to heal you shortly."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 6, 2007)

Face flushed, Eoghan stands up surprised at Mei-Ying's approach and words. He looks at her with wet eyes and nods his head in appreciation. "I'll be fine, 'long as we don't get attacked again." He looks down at the ground by her feet and stares at that point, too ashamed for his breakdown.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2007)

Her thin eyebrows draw closer together as she frowns slightly.

"You are a warrior, aren't you? You fought as one. This cannot be your first time in battle, and your foes..." She glances over her shoulder towards what was left of the bandits. "...dogs who prey on the weak. They deserve neither honor nor sorrow. So why do you give it to them?"


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 6, 2007)

Eoghan looks at her under suspicious eyes, "Tis not they who receive my sorrow. You are right; they 'ave no honor and 'twas my duty to rid this wretched land o' their ill-worthy souls." He tilts his head to the side and looks down over his shoulder before continuing, "It..." he pauses as a deep breath fills his lungs and expands his chest. "It 'as just been a long day, and an 'orrible day for us all, I am sure."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2007)

With a quick, grateful look at Quill for translating them so quickly, Mei-Ying bestows a smile on the knight. The simple expression transforms her face from an austere mask into a surprisingly young-looking woman's face...albeit still covered in white makeup and of unusual if not unattractive features.

"Do not mourn the life and world you were taken from, strange warrior," she says, echoed by Quill's telepathy. "Instead, believe that you will return to them, in the fullness of time."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 7, 2007)

Quill gathers with the others in the middle of the open fort  _ "Okay Chums, I'm sure things are starting to look pretty glum right about now, but instead of moping around and feeling sorry for ourselves, I suggest we get organised and begin planning what we do next"

"Firstly I have some good news for you all! up until today I was a guard stationed to work on this forsaken rock.  That means is I know the lay of the land, and more importantly I know how to escape."

"I'm not saying that it's going to be easy, in fact it's going to be extremely difficult. No doubt my former employers will have changed the passwords and codes, but that aside I know it is possible to escape. Assuming we work together and that you all want to escape." _

Hunkering down on the ground Quill spreads out a piece of black cloth that many of you recognise as a 'portable hole' and begins to climb down a ladder into it.  Quill emerges a few minutes later with an arm load of clothing which he dumps at the feet of the scantily clad knight.

Sitting down on the ground Quill resumes his telepathic communication _ "Firstly we need to pool our resources together if we are to survive. I have a barrel of water stored in my portable hole, also the cloak that I wear ensures that myself and those who're close to me will remain pleasantly warm.  On the down side it never occurred to me to store any food down there, so until we reach the closest community, I suggest we go easy on the rations provided by my former compatriots."

"Also from the recent melee we've learnt about some of the abilities we posses as a group, I suggest we be open and frank with each other about any other skills we might possess.  For instance while I'm a regular arcane caster I have picked up the trick on how to cure moderate wounds.  Obviously I can only do this a limited amount of times so I'd rather save it for bringing someone back from the point of death.  So if someone here can cast divine spells and  heal I suggest you make yourself known."_


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 7, 2007)

Eoghan allows the apparent insult that the winged wood creature named Quill issued slide by without confrontation. Had he been younger and in his more haughty days, Eoghan might have challenged the odd man, but not today; not here.

After the pronouncement of abilities, Eoghan takes the clothes and silently puts them on. Even though they do not quite fit up to his liking, at least he is not half-naked and bloody. In his heavy European accent, Eoghan steps forward and says, "I am a knight where I come from...was a knight. I 'ave very limited abilities to 'eal too, but at best it is once or twice a day. But I can 'eal myself, for those of you who saw m' do that earlier. It shames m' to say, though, that I 'ave no weapons or armor with me. Just these odd gauntlets that I found out there." He looks down at the pair that fit so perfectly, hugging the contours of his calloused hands.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Mei-Ying listens to Quill's 'voice,' backing discretely away from Eoghan as he lays out the situation, and returning to her previous impassive expression. When he finishes, she says in her fast, melodic language, "I agree. My own powers do not include healing, and are primarily protective of body and mind, and destructive. It is also my gift to pluck at the strings of fate, and bend it to my desires."

"As for what I carry...it is fortunate that I was traveling for some time before I was sent here. I have this." She produces a rather pretty, clear orb of what looks like glass, with ornate serpentlike dragons of gold writhing up and around it.

"The Orb of Spring's Garden. When I use it, it spreads the warmth and gentle air of the eternal gardens in the Imperial City through the orb's location. It could easily let us all stride harmlessly through a blizzard, or walk without discomfort through the harshest of deserts. It will last only one week though, before it must rest for a like period of time."

She puts the sphere away. "I have little in the way of food besides what I was given though."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2007)

As Eoghan looks back at the gauntlets he (And anyone else with +5 or better spot) notices that there is not a drop of blood on them.  But he could have sworn that they were dripping earlier...

[sblock=ooc]
Excellent roleplaying btw, guys.  And now that you're in a "safe" place, it's...
XP TIME!!!
Defeating 10 CR 6 Barbarians & 10 CR 5 Advanced Worgs(12,500).  Bonus XP for letting the wolves go(2,500).  Bonus XP b/c all the baddies had MAX HP! (Yeah, I went there... 5,000)
Total Xp: 20,000.  I'm dividing it by a straight 4, regardless of party members.  
Every Player who posts (something worthwhile) within the next 2-3 days gets 5,000 XP.  Each day after that is 1000 less (Unless you've posted a "going away for a while" thread in Talking the Talk and I happened to miss it).
So far, Shayuri/Ethandrew/Lord_Raven qualify.

Also, you managed to Salvage:
15 Rations, about a hundred gold coins from different dimensions (maybe they DO use money here), 3 full water skins, 2  MW Great swords, 1 MW Great axe.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Aug 8, 2007)

Celes views Eoghan's breakdown with sympathy, but remains silent. For now it's all she can really do to keep her own head above water, and she doesn't feel like she's in a position to be providing counsel to anybody else. 

 She's rather glad when Quill puts things back on a practical and concrete level. 

"I, too, am a knight," she pronounces, though with little of the pride and assurance that she would customarily have put into such a statement. Still, it doesn't occur to her to use the past tense. She may have been expelled from her order, but such a thing... in such circumstances... it can't change what she is. She knows she's still true to her code.  

"I can track and hunt, too. So long as there's a normal balance of plants and wildlife in this place, I think I can keep us from going hungry. I know nothing of healing myself, but if anybody has desperate need then I do have a small stock of healing draughts for emergencies."

 She catches sight of Eoghan's gauntlets and for a moment lingers with an inquisitive and somewhat perturbed glance. "Eoghan... those gauntlets..." she looks at him with concern.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks Jemal! That xp will be enough to level Celes, since she was on an odd xp count due to her LA buyoff. Do you want me to do that now, or do you have some system where we need downtime with training or somesuch? Just let me know and I'll take care of it. Or not, as the case may be. [/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Aug 8, 2007)

At the fort, Xing'dao watches Eoghan as the latter begins crying. His lips curve up into a sneer at the sight and he lets out one word barely audible to the others. "Pathetic."

Sometime later as Quill reveals some information about himself and giving a lousy (in his own opinion) motivational speech about not being sad with what they had done, Xing'dao lets out a maniacal laugh. "Why should we be sad? They were the ones who attacked us in the first place. And I assume that all new entrees in this portion of the Great Wheel recieve the same arrival speech that we were subjected to? They knew the risks and still acted like imbeciles. Anyone who chooses to insult me have only one thing coming for them....death!"

"I am a practitioner of the dark arts. I have read the Pnakotic Manuscripts, the Book of Eibon, the De Vermis Mysteriis, the Unaussprechlichen Kulten, and the dark tome written by the mad sage Abdul Alhazred, the Necronomicon. I am a worshipper of the Nameless gods forgotten by even time itself and I am a warrior of few peers. I have access to spells of curative nature but I am loathe to use them for the minor nicks I have seen so far experienced by those present."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 8, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
You guys can level as soon as I give you XP.  I'll only be giving XP at "rest periods", which is enough downtime for me.  I work off the 'constantly training/studying/learning during your off-time' theory of Level-ups.
Also, Avalon & Autumn XP.[/sblock]

After Xing'dao finishes speaking, laughter fills the air, and a voice speaks in Asian "Read the Necronomicon, have you?  A mere translation, and a bad one at that.. You've read the equivalent of a BOOK REPORT on the Necronomicon.  Everybody who's read the REAL book has gone insane, including the writer." 
A man steps through the forts doorway then - A young Asian Man, long black hair down to his waist.  He wears a vest and a strange pair of blue pants (Jeans), and has a katana at one hip and a wand at the other.  He stops 2 dozen feet away from you and bows deeply "Not that I care, really, but if you folks plan on coming into town, you should know we don't let crazy people in."  He stops and grins, crossing his arms nonchalantly "Sorry, was I interupting?"


----------



## Avalon® (Aug 8, 2007)

"Who is to say that I am sane? Insanity can take on many forms. One of which would be the typicall raving lunatic sent to be cared for by those whose job it is to take care of them. And you are pretty presumptuous, young pup, to be able to just come here and getting off on a bad start with those whose abilities you know nothing about."

The sigils floating around his head begin to spin rapidly and pulse randomly giving off a dark red glow.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 8, 2007)

"I know you managed to defeat a mid-ranked Raiding party with no casualties, but that some of you were injured, and I know not all of you are Evil..  
OH, Sorry I didn't get here in time to help, I just caught the end of the fight.  I'm commonly sent by the council to greet newcomers and guide them to the city."  He stops for a moment and looks around, as if noticing the fort for the first time. "When did you get a chance to build a Fort, by the way?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

Mei-Ying slowly lowers her long-nailed hands as the newcomer proves less and less of a threat...in attitude at least. The energy dancing across her fingers subsides. She gives the stranger a quick bow.

"It was already here. You were not aware of it? So close to your city?"

She pulls herself to her full height, and despite her obvious weariness and the dust on her fine silk robes, despite the frayed hems from where they dragged on the rough ground as she ran, and the waxiness of her white makeup where sweat was starting to melt it...despite all that she managed to make a decent job of looking impressive and imperious (Cha 26 has to be good for -something- ).

"I am Mei-Ying, the fatetwister. Daughter of the Celestial Imperial City; seat of the Jade Emperor's throne...though I have been denied my place there." She permits herself a small, humorless smile. "I have been offered...alternative arrangements here, for the time being."

"I'm sure you can imagine how...pleased...I am to accept. For now."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 8, 2007)

With a response to Celes on his lips, he halts his words at this apparent newcomer. He slowly makes his way toward the gathered weapons they took from the raiders. Having a finely crafted blade in his hands would have made all the difference in that last fight, at the least being able to keep his attackers a sword's length away.

When the odd man converses with the odd painted woman in this quick tongue, he relaxes a little and watches intently, not knowing what is being said.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

(is Quill not translating?)


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (is Quill not translating?)




[sblock]I am assuming it takes a few moments for the translation to occur, so this reaction is in exact time.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Aug 9, 2007)

Celes blanches visibly at Xing'dao's speech. Her right hand returns to the handle of her sword and grips it hard, slowly relaxing as she deliberately calms herself down. The man is clearly a dangerous lunatic... but who's to say who he's linked to. It could be the poor soul Eoghan, or one of the two arcanists who both seem quite reasonable. It could be Celes herself. Gritting her teeth, she releases the hilt of her sword and returns her hand to her side, smoothing her flank. 

 The arrival of the newcomer puts her even more edge at first, but she relaxes considerably when Quill translates his words. She gives him a courteous bow. "Please excuse the rudeness of my companion," she says with a contemptuous glance in Xing'dao's direction. "He does not speak for us. You are welcome here. I am Celes, knight errant of... formerly of... the Argent Order of Verenia. And I, for one, am glad to see a friendly face here."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2007)

Eoghan looks between all the different players, at Celes' speech, which he understands, and Quill's constant translation. After a lull in chatter, he awkwardly thinks his thoughts to the winged-elf prisoner. _Have you heard of a guide sent to greet newcomers such as he claims? Is he lying? Stalling us until another raiding party can attack?_ He shifts his weight on his feet and nonchalantly picks up a blade, balancing its weight in his hands as he keeps the exchange in his poriferal.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2007)

*Quill wouldn't really know, the Guards don't keep that close tabs on what the prisoners are doing, so long as they aren't causing the guards trouble or coming too close to their forts*


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 12, 2007)

Getting no clarification on Quill's end, would this oddly clad prisoner choose to attack, Eoghan would not want the warrior Celes and the odd painted woman to be the only ones on the receiving end. Brandishing his greatsword like a scepter, he approaches the odd man and bows, still bloodied from the last fight.

"Good day," he stands to his full height, his sword down by his side, gripped tightly by smooth, black gauntlets. "I am Ser Eoghan of Bendooragh. Am I curious, what counsil is this you speak of?"

[sblock=OOC]Incidentally, I found out if you typed in the color dark slate gray as Dark Gray Slate, it appears in this color. Interesting.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

"That would be the city council.  I am from the great city of York, towards which I presume you were heading when the Raiders happened upon you."

*Also, could you guys post which language you're speaking when not talking to each other? I'm not going to automatically assume Quill reveals his telepathy to outsiders*


----------



## Jemal (Aug 27, 2007)

*BUMP*
Anybody?  Lord_Raven?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2007)

(mew...I recall a post where Raven said he was having trouble posting or something... Might make this game tricky, since we're all speaking different languages.)


----------



## -SIN- (Aug 28, 2007)

Valak watches the rest of the group interacting with one-another; Eoghan's plight in particular. Seeing the once proud knight humbled after battle rings a very distant chord within, bringing with it vivid memories of courage, honour and valour; deeds of Valak's long forgotten past. With an audible growl he supresses his thoughts as he strides to stand above the fallen paladin, "You have chosen your path as I once chose mine. Never look back." he says matter-of-factly, his voice resonating deeply, maybe even a touch of sympathy evident.

His glowing eyes linger on the crumpled form of Eoghan for a moment, leaving the rest of you unsure whether Valak has more to say to the broken man, but no more is said. Upon hearing Xing'dao's sneer, Valak moves to stand beside the tall Necromancer, his huge form dwarfing that of the wizard. "You should reserve your judgement, wizard", the last word spat with contempt, "For I was once like he is now". Turning his head he indicates toward Eoghan, "He will be like one of us. A kindred spirit. His path is chosen already, it's just a matter of walking it, which, like it or not, he shall do for the rest of his days, though once he tastes true power the burden he carries will quickly be forgotten..." He finishes, lapsing into silence once more.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

"I don't believe we knew of a city," Mei-Ying says in her strange language (assuming that Quill at least translates for us, if not for the newcomer ). "Will you be showing us the way?"


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 30, 2007)

Eoghan stands stoically and looks at the immensely tall man Valak. He lowers his head solemnly before looking up to the black knight's face, "There's just no goin' back. What's done canno' be undone." Closing his lips tightly, his thick beard wet with his tears and blood, Eoghan just stands there as Valak walks away.

"I deserve this fate."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

[sblock=language]So I was just checking the sheets, and apparently everybody but Mei-Ying and the newcommer speaks European, and Mei-Ying, Xing'dao, Quill, and the newcomer all speak Asian.  Strange, I thought the language barrier had been more problematic than that at start.  For simplicity, however, since Lord Raven is apparently gone for a little while, I'm going to NPC him as telepathically translating for everybody, including the new guy. *With the exception of personal matters, such as the convo re: Eoghan*[/sblock]

"Ah, so You did not know of the city?" The man grins, pointedly keeping his gaze away from Eoghan "But you were heading directly towards it.  I would think that at least ONE of you knew we were there, which begs the question of who... and HOW?"

He looks around at each of you, before finally shrugging "It matters little.  The council will decide whether you are allowed in or not. That is, if you wish to accompany me there and make a pettition." 
He stops then, as Mei-Ying makes her introduction, and his body goes stiff. "I see, my lady.  Be warned that few here have much love for the Jade Empire or its throne, myself included."  He then turns to Celes, his smile returning "Dear lady, though I do not recognize the name of your order, I can sense the nobleness pouring off you.. such a contrast to this dreary place is most welcome.  Will you and your companions be joining me on my return trip, or shall I depart and let you come to your own terms in this place?"

[sblock=ooc]
Sense motive checks.. (Info is cumulative) you can take 10.
DC 5 gives that he doesn't understand European
DC 10 gives that he doesn't like Mei-Ying.
DC 18 gives that he doesn't seem unnerved by the Telepathic communication, as though he's used to it.
[/sblock]
[sblock=autumn]
I see your character sheet's been edited in the last month.  I prefer it if people ask me for permission before editing their characters once gameplay has begun, what did you change?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2007)

Mei-Ying shrugs. "Then they'll find little to object to in me. I have been banished by the Emperor's decree. Whatever my heritage is, I'm no friend of the Throne's. In time, they will regret their actions."

She looks at the others and opines, "I suggest we go with this man. It will go easier on us if we have a native introduce us."


----------



## Autumn (Aug 31, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]Well I think I did ask before doing it actually, heh. That was the level she gained from the last fight.[/sblock]

 Celes doesn't find it as easy as the stranger does to avoid the sight of Eoghan's distress, though for the sake of his pride she does her best. Still, she is unable to avoid casting sympathetic glances his way. 

 Distracted as she is, though, she breaks into a smile of pleasure at the stranger's compliment as it's translated and nods her recognition to him.

"I agree," she concurs with Mei-Ying. "He seems trustworthy, and we would be fools to turn away aid in this place. I'd have us accompany him."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 31, 2007)

[sblock=Autumn]
Fair enough, was just curious.  I have a bad memory.
[/sblock]

He bows deeply to the two women. "My Apologies, Mei-Ying, if I seemed untowards.  As I stated, learning that someone is, or even WAS associated with that.. bastard... is unsettling in the least.  I expect many would react similarily until they realize you have no love for the empire either."

"If the two of you are willing to come, then I would surmise your companions HAVE to accompany you, else take the chance that something should happen to snap the soulbond and end your lives."  He grins "Not that I would let anything happen to two lovelies such as yourselves, but I am not all-powerful, and this is a dangerous place.  Not to mention that those bandits will be... ill tempered when they discover what happened here.  It would be in ALL of your best interests to get away from here."

[sblock=ooc]
If there are no objections, I'll post sometime tommorow you guys heading out.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2007)

After receiving the translation and hearing Celes' crips European words, Eoghan shoulders his simple sword and steps forward toward the two women and the odd man. He lowers his head respectfully, "I am ready."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Mei nods her assent as well.

(Can anyone post a link to the OOC thread? I think it fell off the forum, and I forgot how much exp we started with. Silly me forgot to put it on the sheet, so I don't know if 5000xp was enough to level. )


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I bumped the thread in Talking the Talk.[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 2, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> His glowing eyes linger on the crumpled form of Eoghan for a moment, leaving the rest of you unsure whether Valak has more to say to the broken man, but no more is said. Upon hearing Xing'dao's sneer, Valak moves to stand beside the tall Necromancer, his huge form dwarfing that of the wizard. "You should reserve your judgement, wizard", the last word spat with contempt, "For I was once like he is now". Turning his head he indicates toward Eoghan, "He will be like one of us. A kindred spirit. His path is chosen already, it's just a matter of walking it, which, like it or not, he shall do for the rest of his days, though once he tastes true power the burden he carries will quickly be forgotten..." He finishes, lapsing into silence once more.




"I am not a wizard, death knight, though I have studied their works. Humurous comedies actually, those fools know nothing of actual magic."

"But perhaps, you are right. He has chosen his own path. Lead him then in the way of our kind. Let him taste the fruits of the other path."



> He looks around at each of you, before finally shrugging "It matters little. The council will decide whether you are allowed in or not. That is, if you wish to accompany me there and make a pettition."   He stops then, as Mei-Ying makes her introduction, and his body goes stiff. "I see, my lady. Be warned that few here have much love for the Jade Empire or its throne, myself included." He then turns to Celes, his smile returning "Dear lady, though I do not recognize the name of your order, I can sense the nobleness pouring off you.. such a contrast to this dreary place is most welcome. Will you and your companions be joining me on my return trip, or shall I depart and let you come to your own terms in this place?"




"Let us go then. It would be nice to come back to civilization."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 2, 2007)

> "Let us go then. It would be nice to come back to civilization."



The guide chuckles "I said it was a city, but if you want CIVILIZATION you're out of luck.  That kind of sanity left this world along with the original inhabitants."  He looks up at the sky "It's dangerous to travel at night, though, and we'd only get about an hour or two worth of travel before we'd have to stop.  Since you've.. 'found' this highly defensible and convenient fort, we may as well stay here and leave in the morning."

As he finishes speaking, you all realize that it's been a while since you ate.. and the overland trek/chase followed by fighting has only increased your appetites (Well, those of you who eat, that is).


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2007)

Eoghan lets his shoulders slump as his stomach audibly groans. He leans back against a tree and looks down to the forest floor. To no one in particular he states, "There will be no sleep for me tonight. No rest for my mind."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

"I've a spell that could help with that," Mei-Ying offers, her tone light, half-joking.

She takes one of the packets of food they took from the raiders and sits down with it against one of the fortress walls. After a few minutes peeling wood and back from the logs of the pallisade, she has a little pile of tinder at her side.

With a word, she creates a jet of flame from her fingertip, igniting the pile immediately and making a snappy little fire that she uses to carefully sear the outside of the food before it gutters out, the fuel expended.


----------



## -SIN- (Sep 8, 2007)

Valak walks in silence away from the group, climbing atop the wooden pallisade. Pausing for a moment he looks down upon his companions. And feels nothing. Hefting his hammer he begins patrolling. The dead guarding the living throughout his nightly vigil.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

Eoghan finds himself glancing up at Valak more than he'd like.  He feels some strange connection to the Undead.. perhaps the soulbond?  No.. it couldn't be THAT easy to figure out... but then what could it be.  His thoughts are interupted by a tiny chuckle from behind him.. Their new friend is standing there. "An Interesting individual, is he not?  You know, given enough time you may become him... if such is what you wish." He is staring at you and though you can understand him.. strange as you couldnt' before... his lips are not moving.  "Yes, I can do this too.  It is a common trait amongst certain... circles.  Enough about me, though.  Come, lets walk, I want to get to know more about YOU."

[sblock=ooc]
Will save DC 25: 23
Congratulations, my CHARMED one, you have a new friend. 

(NOTE: Silent Charm Monster.  You're not under any sort of domination, you just view him as a trustworthy, good friend.)

Nobody made the checks to notice the spell except Mei-Ying, who notices a build-up of magical energy but not what it is. *Spellcraft failed by 1.*
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2007)

Eoghan's movements hardly betray anything unusual had just occurred. He looks at the man with a hard stare and holds it before nodding his head in acquiescence. With a push he propels himself off the tree he was leaning against and strides forward to the man. Lips still, Eoghan projects his thoughts as if he had years of experience in doing so, and without a hint of anger or bitterness, just a simple matter-of-fact, he thinks, "I am not like him, save for we are both warriors. He serves for evil, I for good. And in no life would I ever wish to become him."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

"Then there is hope for you.. I've had a strange feeling ever since we met, that there was something about you.. Those guantlets you wear, might I ask where you got them?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2007)

"Through chance in that field yonder. I know naught about them really."


----------



## Autumn (Sep 11, 2007)

Celes silently falls to helping her spellslinging comrade with the mundane chores of collecting fuel and starting a fire. Language divides them, and in any case she has little desire for talk. It is a time for rest, for taking stock and trying to understand what has happened to her - what she has lost. The burden she has to bear is perhaps not as crushing as that of her fellow knight Eoghan; she has her honor and her self-respect intact still. But in the eyes of her peers, her society - first fallen, and now vanished. The glory and admiration she has always been used to... blown away like a candle flame in fate's capricious gale. 

 The simple work of stripping tinder from the walls and forming it into a fire is soothing in the face of such thoughts. She gives a nod of acknowledgment to Mei-Ying as she ignites the small blaze, and then settles by its side to watch the flames dance and savor the smells of cooking.


----------



## -SIN- (Sep 18, 2007)

Jemal?...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

(ping 2...penultimate ping.)


----------



## -SIN- (Sep 30, 2007)

Maaaaan, this sucks!

This game looked like it had potential to be one of the best I've ever played. But obviously it was not meant to be.

I hate this feeling.... It's... It's like losing an erection....


----------

